# Nav Systems aftermarket that look stock



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

i have hemanks first system and I cannot complain about it anymore. I have worked all the kinks out of it except the auto dimming at night. I could never go back to stock now with all the added features I have. ex. rear view camera,dvd player, nav, microsd filled with tunes


----------



## The Duck (Jun 27, 2011)

I agree with cruzeman .. After all the headache, it is worth. Wish time/date was fixed, that gets annoying.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Duck, u didn't fix your date/time yet? I got it running perfectly now. Let me know if you need help 

sent from my Thunderbolt using AutoGuide App


----------



## keveburd (Jul 15, 2011)

I share the OP's curiosity, has anyone state-side got one of the ebay systems? How well do they work out of the box?


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

I am still on the fence about what system to buy...


----------



## keveburd (Jul 15, 2011)

I almost want to start taking donations towards buying an eBay system, review it, then share the pros and cons with the forum. . .

Video review anyone?


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

i am pretty sure you will lose the ability to configure the car the way you want it if you change out the head unit like most of the aftermarket systems. There are a couple out there that you just change the screen like the one I have. I still have every oem feature available to me with my system.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

I know it's premature, but I'm ordering a 2012 Cruze and will be getting an aftermarket nav system from Audiosources.net. The reason I'm buying from them you ask. I bought my nav unit from them in Sept 09 for my Jetta TDI and very happy with it. With that system I also maintained complete steering wheel controls. These units also run IGO8 which IMO, is the top of the gps software.

There are also a few aftermarket gps video's on youtube in a Cruze.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

That's what I have in my car igo. It's pretty amazing 

sent from my Thunderbolt using AutoGuide App


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Glad to hear that. 

Thanks
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Found a partial install video, but what's with putting the OEM radio in a bezel on top of the dash?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=etNo4pHAo_0&feature=player_embedded


----------



## keveburd (Jul 15, 2011)

The video you found shows them relocating the factory SCREEN to the new bezel on top of the dash, probably to just install that 7 inch screen for a backup camera. The whole zip-tie'ing it in place tells me it is REALLY low quality. Please save yourself a ton of trouble and spend a little bit more on a stereo that is made for the car instead of modified to fit.


----------



## Jeff Kehoe (Jul 20, 2011)

I have installed Henmaks 3rd Variant, and wow is it great! It works WAY better that the other 2, and after a few adjustments it works perfectly. It has everything I need!!!

NAVIGATION
BACK UP CAMERA
IPOD HOOK UP
2 USB HOOK UPS
AN SD CARD SLOT
DVD PLAYER

By the end, I WILL fugure out a way to surf the WEB. It is windows CE based so Im sure it will figure out a way!! Then I can steam anything I want with my phone!!


----------



## keveburd (Jul 15, 2011)

Jeff Kehoe said:


> and after a few adjustments it works perfectly


What adjustments are you referring to?

Also, does your USB port in the center console (under the arm rest) still work with your new system?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm in the same ballpark as you guys, refuse to pay Onstar 300 bucks a year for GPS. Son recently got a new Nitro with GPS, his dealer wants 180 bucks for a map update on a CD, he has to update it himself.

So my first question with these aftermarket fully compatible GPS radios, what about map updates?


----------



## Jeff Kehoe (Jul 20, 2011)

keveburd said:


> What adjustments are you referring to?
> 
> Also, does your USB port in the center console (under the arm rest) still work with your new system?


It was sort of a pain to figure out how to set the clock, but I found a way. Seems odd to have to do it the way I did, but it works great.

It has a specific port for the ipod, so there is no need to use the one in the center console. I just ran the wire to the glovebox. It's justa s good in there as anywhere else. It also has 2 usb ports I have one I use for movies and other stuff, it plays everything I have thrown at it.

I am very happy I stuck with these guys, they were finally able to get me a system working, and one that works great!!
Jeff


----------



## keveburd (Jul 15, 2011)

I would rather use the one in the center console. Having a manual transmission I don't want wires hanging from the head unit to the cup holder, just to stream music from my phone.

Does the OnStar stuff still work?


----------



## Jeff Kehoe (Jul 20, 2011)

I ran the wire to my glove box, not the center console. There are NO exposed wires at all. I have a manual too.

No the onstar does not work, and I do not want it to, thats why I bought this radio. It actually works SORT OF, I can unlock the car with my phone. I do not want/care if the Onstar works.


----------



## keveburd (Jul 15, 2011)

Jeff Kehoe said:


> I do not want/care if the Onstar works.


And there lies the difference, I do want OnStar. I want automatic crash response. I want a USB in the center console.

If I have to make a choice between having a ridiculous stereo and having the peace of mind to know that if something happened to me that help will be on the way for me AND my family, I will choose peace of mind.

So I am sorry if I offended you but I am not you and I don't want the same things as you.

EDIT: I stream music from my phone, I don't like the idea of putting my phone in the glovebox, having to reach all the way over there, get into the glovebox, and mess with some cables every time I get in or out of the car.


----------



## SeanM402 (Aug 8, 2011)

Jeff Kehoe said:


> I ran the wire to my glove box, not the center console. There are NO exposed wires at all. I have a manual too.
> 
> No the onstar does not work, and I do not want it to, thats why I bought this radio. It actually works SORT OF, I can unlock the car with my phone. I do not want/care if the Onstar works.


I am assuming that at least one of the two USB ports is on the back of the radio.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

keveburd said:


> The video you found shows them relocating the factory SCREEN to the new bezel on top of the dash, probably to just install that 7 inch screen for a backup camera. The whole zip-tie'ing it in place tells me it is REALLY low quality. Please save yourself a ton of trouble and spend a little bit more on a stereo that is made for the car instead of modified to fit.


I linked the video just to show the install. Not the manufacturer. With my 2012 on order now I will be placing my order for the aftermarket unit from Audiosources (perfect fit and plug and play). I did buy a unit from them for my 09 TDI (9/09) and was happy with it.

The unit uses IGO8 software high def and can be modified. On my TDI, I had a custom car with headlights at night, 3d buildings within a city, red light/speed cams and custom skins. IMO it's very cool and I got alot of nice comments with it. 

Check this out just to see what can be done with it.

iGO8 Artwork - The best blog to customize your iGO8 !: car collection


----------



## keveburd (Jul 15, 2011)

Camcruse said:


> I linked the video just to show the install. Not the manufacturer. With my 2012 on order now I will be placing my order for the aftermarket unit from Audiosources (perfect fit and plug and play). I did buy a unit from them for my 09 TDI (9/09) and was happy with it.
> 
> The unit uses IGO8 software high def and can be modified. On my TDI, I had a custom car with headlights at night, 3d buildings within a city, red light/speed cams and custom skins. IMO it's very cool and I got alot of nice comments with it.
> 
> ...


Well then I retract my rant.

The AudioSources brand looks good. I am in the market for one, if all the other stock features work I might have to go this route.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## TRZOCRUZE (Aug 3, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> i am pretty sure you will lose the ability to configure the car the way you want it if you change out the head unit like most of the aftermarket systems. There are a couple out there that you just change the screen like the one I have. I still have every oem feature available to me with my system.


Hi Cruzeman - first post here. I don't want to change the head unit but would like to add GPS with screen only option.I've been searching for Heman's 1st variant he no longer carries them. If you know of any place (link) that sells the screen onlly please let me know.
Thanks.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Could I put a Nav system in my LS that does not have navigation currently? What about XM radio I have a subscription and don't want to lose that. Will I need to buy a XM receiver along with the head unit?


----------



## SeanM402 (Aug 8, 2011)

Patman said:


> Could I put a Nav system in my LS that does not have navigation currently? What about XM radio I have a subscription and don't want to lose that. Will I need to buy a XM receiver along with the head unit?


I would also be curious about xm working.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

I was just about to order this one CHEVROLET CRUZE RADIO DVD GPS Navigation Stereo Headunit | eBay

and then came across one that the firmware looks top shelf and has caller ID plus you can upload your phone book.

Isn't it funny that you buy a car for $20,000 and then can be undecided about spending an extra $220 for an aftermarket unit.

CHEVROLET CRUZE RADIO DVD GPS Navigation Stereo Headunit | eBay


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

For some reaon this site didn't allow me to edit my post. The system I was looking at and ready to pull the trigger was from

Chevrolet Cruze DVD Player with GPS, Chevrolet Cruze Navigation DVD System

$400 shipped.


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

Commissar said:


> What is everyone doing for nav systems. I have seen Hemanks videos and the system looks very nice. .


Do you have a link for Hemanks videos?


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

This better one is the roadrover one . google for more info


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

TRZOCRUZE said:


> Hi Cruzeman - first post here. I don't want to change the head unit but would like to add GPS with screen only option.I've been searching for Heman's 1st variant he no longer carries them. If you know of any place (link) that sells the screen onlly please let me know.
> Thanks.


I did see one somewhere else awhile back, I will do some searching.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

This unit is the exact one that I posted a yesterday.

I contacted them for a price. Maybe they can do better than $560 plus $60 for shipping.


----------



## keveburd (Jul 15, 2011)

Updates?


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

keveburd said:


> Updates?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


No, but it could be because it's the Spring Festival in China. They celebrate for 2 weeks and the whole country shuts down.

To bad because I really wanted to see if they had a better price. Guess I can still wait because my Cruze won't be delivered for about 3-4 weeks.

In the meantime the one I posted about a few up are getting great feedack and all of their units run the same firmware.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHEVROLET-C...t=Car_Audio_Video&vxp=mtr&hash=item33706bc208

But I really want to verify another companies price before buying since I've seen the exact units from different companies go for lower prices.


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

I sent to the guys @ Roardrover , they say 300$+shipping , 285$ if you are getting 100 pcs



[email protected]
*RoadRover Technology Co.,Ltd* Professional Car GPS Navigation System manufacturer
www.roadrover.cn

Tel:0086 755 86638005
Fax:0086 755 8663 8515
MSN:[email protected]


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

I've been emailing Maria at Road Rover. Can't believe it's the same unit that the other company is looking at $560 plus shipping. I'll shoot Sherry an email and ask for a price plus pics.


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

Keep us updated


----------



## NeonRyder (Jan 3, 2012)

Does this unit still function with the factory equipment, such as steering wheel controls and the aux and usb input's in the console? And what about the integration of the chimes and setting accessed through the factory radio?


----------



## Kingissa (Mar 23, 2011)

NeonRyder said:


> Does this unit still function with the factory equipment, such as steering wheel controls and the aux and usb input's in the console? And what about the integration of the chimes and setting accessed through the factory radio?


Yes it does


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

This is what I have. 












Was a free upgrade from the dealership when I bought my White 1.8L M/T 2011 Cruze. Came with a backup cam too together with a pair of headrest monitors, and a subwoofer. :biggrin:

Each interface on that link from eBay posted by camcruse is the same as mine except for the main screen as seen from the above pix.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

phantom said:


> This is what I have.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yours is an aftermarket unit but still nice for free.


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

phantom said:


> This is what I have.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the roadrover unit , is the sound quality good ? do you have the vehicle settings in this new unit ?


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

The roadrover unit does have steering wheel controls if that's what you're referring to. I did find one company that sells it for $560 plus shipping, but contacted roadrover twice about 5 days before the chinese spring festival about a price and didn't hear from them. I know the price ranges on aftermarket does vary and this is the unit that I want, but I'll wait until Feb 2nd to see if Roadrover gets back to me with their price. Otherwise, this is the place I'l prob be getting it from. CHEVROLET CRUZE CAR DVD GPS NAVIGATION CHEVROLET CRUZE CAR DVD GPS NAVIGATION [OCG-5062] - $560.00 : Oemcargps - Oem Fit Aftermarket Car GPS Navigation Headunit for All Car Make Wholesale.

As previoulsy posted there as a number of other companies that sell a like unit for as low as $270, but the firmware is more cartoonish than this one. Plus I really like having contacts and caller ID on the OEMCARGPS and RoadRover unit.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Now I have an LS without Navigation and I need XM. Will this work for me and where can I go to find out information.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Patman said:


> Now I have an LS without Navigation and I need XM. Will this work for me and where can I go to find out information.


These aftermarket units are not set up for XM.


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

i contacted roadrover as i mentioned before , they said 300$+Shipping but then i asked how to order they didnt reply to the mail. perhaps due to the holidays. i didnt want to call the girl again bcz last time she was at home already . they are back next month, will give them a call then and let you know


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

Camcruse said:


> The roadrover unit does have steering wheel controls if that's what you're referring to. I did find one company that sells it for $560 plus shipping, but contacted roadrover twice about 5 days before the chinese spring festival about a price and didn't hear from them. I know the price ranges on aftermarket does vary and this is the unit that I want, but I'll wait until Feb 2nd to see if Roadrover gets back to me with their price. Otherwise, this is the place I'l prob be getting it from. CHEVROLET CRUZE CAR DVD GPS NAVIGATION CHEVROLET CRUZE CAR DVD GPS NAVIGATION [OCG-5062] - $560.00 : Oemcargps - Oem Fit Aftermarket Car GPS Navigation Headunit for All Car Make Wholesale.
> 
> As previoulsy posted there as a number of other companies that sell a like unit for as low as $270, but the firmware is more cartoonish than this one. Plus I really like having contacts and caller ID on the OEMCARGPS and RoadRover unit.


Not just steering control but the other settings in the " vehicle settings " will it keep working ? ... i dont think so


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

mido said:


> i contacted roadrover as i mentioned before , they said 300$+Shipping but then i asked how to order they didnt reply to the mail. perhaps due to the holidays. i didnt want to call the girl again bcz last time she was at home already . they are back next month, will give them a call then and let you know


I've been emailng them for over a week with no responses. While the price is great, not very encouraging.


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

mido said:


> Not just steering control but the other settings in the " vehicle settings " will it keep working ? ... i dont think so


Yes, you can access and adjust vehicle settings thru it. 

Sound quality is good and am very satisfied.


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

phantom said:


> Yes, you can access and adjust vehicle settings thru it.
> 
> Sound quality is good and am very satisfied.


Great. So this is the right unit then.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

OK I can set up a XM modulator by tapping into the antenna behind the dash and I still have my old receivers that seemed to work better than the XM receiver in my car anyway. Since it seems I am one oft he few that has an interest in XM(lifetime subscription already), I must do some more research on the subject. Thanks



Camcruse said:


> These aftermarket units are not set up for XM.


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

I too am an XM subscriber, so with no XM support I cannot justify it although navigation would be awesome.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Anyone hear from RoadRover. I've been emailing and so far nothing. Their spring holiday is over and they should be back to work. 

I'm looking for a price on their gps unit.


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

Camcruse said:


> Anyone hear from RoadRover. I've been emailing and so far nothing. Their spring holiday is over and they should be back to work.
> 
> I'm looking for a price on their gps unit.


Yes they came back to me and told me that they don't sell wholesale, meaning they can't just sell one unit.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

mido said:


> Yes they came back to me and told me that they don't sell wholesale, meaning they can't just sell one unit.



They just got back to me also...Same thing...minimum order is 100 pieces.

To bad. It looks like I'll need to spend $560 plus $60 shipping for the 1 unit I want that another company will sell.


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

You can ask them if they have local agent in the US. Maybe it will be cheaper.
we do have one here in Egypt but they ran out of units now but they sell it with around 550$ while they took it with less than 300$ from roadrover


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

mido said:


> You can ask them if they have local agent in the US. Maybe it will be cheaper.
> we do have one here in Egypt but they ran out of units now but they sell it with around 550$ while they took it with less than 300$ from roadrover


I'll email them back to see if they have a local agent in the US.

Thanks


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Unable to locate agent in USA, but found one in China.

Maybe a better price than OEMCARGPS.com which has them for $560 plus $60 for shipping.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Try audiosource.com the ha e them for like 280 plus a hunfred shiping

Sent from my R800x using Tapatalk


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Sorry audiosource.net 

Sent from my R800x using Tapatalk


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

Camcruse said:


> Unable to locate agent in USA, but found one in China.
> 
> Maybe a better price than OEMCARGPS.com which has them for $560 plus $60 for shipping.


Any URL ?


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Sorry audiosource.net
> 
> Sent from my R800x using Tapatalk


correct URL Welcome to Audiosources Website


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Sorry audiosource.net
> 
> Sent from my R800x using Tapatalk


I bought a unit previously from them in 2009 for my Jetta, but I don't like the firmware for the Cruze.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

mido said:


> Any URL ?



Same firmware as RoadRover and OEMCARGPS, plus their price is $45 lower than OEMCARGPS.


OEM GPS AutoRadio For Chevrolet Cruze +All In One Navigation Multimedia system Notebook - CRUZE Navigation - CHEVROLET Navigation

I also emailed this company for a price as they will ship one unit.

newest chevrolet cruze car dvd gps radio dvd bluetooth tv function - Detailed info for newest chevrolet cruze car dvd gps radio dvd bluetooth tv function,chevrolet cruze car dvd with gps navigation,newest chevrolet cruze car dvd gps radio dvd bluetoo

If you look at both units they have the same firmware and that's the one that I want.


----------



## kustyn727 (Mar 9, 2011)

Have any of you ordered from autocardvdplayer.com in the past? I am interested in purchasing that unit or the one from audiosources.net I can not find a place to purchase the audiosources unit. Also, I see that the unit from the autocardvdplayer.com link is only the screen and not a whole unit with controls? Can either of these units be wired to allow video while driving? Thanks for taking the time to answer these questions guys


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

kustyn727 said:


> Have any of you ordered from autocardvdplayer.com in the past? I am interested in purchasing that unit or the one from audiosources.net I can not find a place to purchase the audiosources unit. Also, I see that the unit from the autocardvdplayer.com link is only the screen and not a whole unit with controls? Can either of these units be wired to allow video while driving? Thanks for taking the time to answer these questions guys


You need to email audiosources for a price. Since these are touch screens there is no control buttons neeed. It's all touch screen. 

While against the law and not very smart, video can be viewed while driving.


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

So seems some Chinese managed to copy the interface...Not bad -

Any chance for a group buy here ?
We can give them buyers names and everyone pay on his own


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

mido said:


> So seems some Chinese managed to copy the interface...Not bad -
> 
> Any chance for a group buy here ?
> We can give them buyers names and everyone pay on his own


That's a possibility, but unless you're ordering a high number...close to 100, there's not much of a discount. 

I'm still looking and talking to a few companies to try not to just get the best price, but the best company that will respond to my emails.

I've heard and read a lot of horror stories with after market chinese units and IMO quality is def worth a lot more then price.

As as example, I'm seeing these units for 1 piece from $450 to $560 plus about $60-$70 for shipping.

Road Rover won't sell 1 unit and won't give a price.

http://www.roadrover.cn/e/products.asp?class=&key=&price1=&price2=&page=10&section=2

Live support is never online

http://www.autocardvdplayer.com/che...ne-navigation-multimedia-system-notebook.html

Still waiting to hear on price....not very encouraging

http://szanygo.en.alibaba.com/produ..._dvd_gps_radio_dvd_bluetooth_tv_function.html


Their live suppport is never online

http://www.cnbuynet.com/chevrolet-cruze-gps-navigation-dvd-playerradioipodbt-a2dp-p-1503.html

Highest price, but they have emailed back and you would have some protection/support since it's via ebay.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHEVROLET-C...t=Car_Audio_Video&vxp=mtr&hash=item33706bc208

So as you can see, I've done my homework and still up in the air of which one I'm going to buy.

If anyone has other companies please add and make some comments.

I'm going through GPS withdrawal symptons as I do use it alot for work.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

kustyn727 said:


> Have any of you ordered from autocardvdplayer.com in the past? I am interested in purchasing that unit or the one from audiosources.net I can not find a place to purchase the audiosources unit. Also, I see that the unit from the autocardvdplayer.com link is only the screen and not a whole unit with controls? Can either of these units be wired to allow video while driving? Thanks for taking the time to answer these questions guys



Just as an update, none of these some with the controls. They have them shown as it would look installed. You reinstall the factory controls with the new unit.


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

Camcruse said:


> Same firmware as RoadRover and OEMCARGPS, plus their price is $45 lower than OEMCARGPS.
> 
> 
> OEM GPS AutoRadio For Chevrolet Cruze +All In One Navigation Multimedia system Notebook - CRUZE Navigation - CHEVROLET Navigation
> ...


i contacted the guys in the 2nd link. they offer it for 390$+shipping..looks good but not sure if this is price for all types bcz my car has only 2 lines display but i think the difference is only in the software not hardware but she asked me whts ur car type before sending price

they support paypal , western union and money transfer


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

mido said:


> i contacted the guys in the 2nd link. they offer it for 390$+shipping..looks good but not sure if this is price for all types bcz my car has only 2 lines display but i think the difference is only in the software not hardware but she asked me whts ur car type before sending price
> 
> they support paypal , western union and money transfer


I requested a purchase invoice from them for this unit. While they do show this unit's firmware as the same as others at a much lower price, I do have some concerns about it. Just based upon the lower price. 

I also requested if they have a video (youtube ) of the unit working. This is the firmware that I want as to me it looks more professional than the others, plus it shows true caller ID.

Guess an added feature would be to buy a 3g wifi dongle to also get internet access. But that's not my main reason. 

I realize that not every business has the same pricing structure, but when one is $390 (lowest) and another one is $560 (highest) with a few in the middle that is a major concern of mine. Especially when you're dealing with overseas companies.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I also think one of the companies that I've been researching does show a diff between 2 and 4 lines and I think it's only software related.


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

Camcruse said:


> I requested a purchase invoice from them for this unit. While they do show this unit's firmware as the same as others at a much lower price, I do have some concerns about it. Just based upon the lower price.
> 
> I also requested if they have a video (youtube ) of the unit working. This is the firmware that I want as to me it looks more professional than the others, plus it shows true caller ID.
> 
> ...


If the price is ur only concern then don't worry bcz we already know that roadrover sell the unit (which you can call it original) for 300$ so if they sell for 390$ they are still making good money here
the other sites are nice looking sites made in English and some are even in US and it is made for those who will write cruze dvd in google and click on the 1st link. No one try to go to ali or ali express or do deep search
i think all units might b from same factory at the end
anyway, lets see if you will make any progress


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

mido said:


> If the price is ur only concern then don't worry bcz we already know that roadrover sell the unit (which you can call it original) for 300$ so if they sell for 390$ they are still making good money here
> the other sites are nice looking sites made in English and some are even in US and it is made for those who will write cruze dvd in google and click on the 1st link. No one try to go to ali or ali express or do deep search
> i think all units might b from same factory at the end
> anyway, lets see if you will make any progress


I wanted to buy from Road Rover as all of their units use the same firmware, but they told me that they won't sell one unit, but sell only higher quantities.

Did they tell you that they would sell 1 unit? 

If they did, please post that persons email address.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

This is the email I received from Road Rover

I am Jolie from Roadrover. Nice to know you. Thank you for your interests in Roadrover product chevy Cruze. I will provide you any you want. 

I think you must have known something about Roadrover . RoadRover is professional researcher, producer and distributor in GPS field. We have a big factory and it can produce 70 thousand units per month. There are 200 experienced engineers and they solve the canbus and anything by themselves. We are ready to provide our partners best service. 

Also, we hope our partners have great strengh. They must have their own engineer to know this products and can solve the simple problems. Our minimum order quantity is 100pcs, and each model no fewer than 20pcs. Of course, if your quantity is large, we can give you a favor. Please see the follwoing price:

If you order 100-200cs, the price is $389. 
If you order 200-500cs, the price is $379.
If you order more than 500pcs, the price is $359.

Can you tell me how many do you want too order? Welcome your further inquiry. And I will appreciate it very much if you can tell me anything about your firm.

Thanks & Best regards

[HR][/HR]Jolie Ma[FONT=宋体, MS Song]







[/FONT]
Global Sales Engineer
Mobile: +86 134 1847 9576
Tel: +86 0755 8663 8513[FONT=宋体, MS Song] [/FONT]
Fax: +86 0755 8663 8515
MSN: [email protected]
Skype: jolie870126
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Mido,

If you scroll down this company talks about the 2 and 4 line software being different.

newest chevrolet cruze car dvd gps radio dvd bluetooth tv function - Detailed info for newest chevrolet cruze car dvd gps radio dvd bluetooth tv function,chevrolet cruze car dvd with gps navigation,newest chevrolet cruze car dvd gps radio dvd bluetoo


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

Roadrover didnt say they sell one unit but they said they provide sample unit for 300$ but that is not wholesale that is for the dealers to check the quality 
============


For the Cruze you want.
Sample price is 300USD One sample Freight to Egypt by DHL will be about 96USD
100 pcs price is 285USD. 

Thanks
B,G


[HR][/HR]
2012-01-17
[FONT=宋体]sherry
[FONT=宋体]*Our office will close at Jan 17th, begin at Jan 30th 2012*[/FONT]
*RoadRover Technology Co.,Ltd*Professional Car GPS Navigation System manufacturer
www.roadrover.cn

Tel:0086 755 86638005
Fax:0086 755 8663 8515
MSN:[email protected]
=============================


[/FONT]
Yes they talked about the difference but didnt say the difference is in price..anyway

They sent me the user guide and i found it is same user guide the roadrover sent me

for the video there is one video i came across that was showing this interface too but can't remember the site
to sum up..they all copy from each other and for sure it is same hardware at the end
the extra pay comes either from just the nice looking sites or transaction fees they pay to ebay or aliexpress or perhaps they provide better support ( i doubt it ) also they told me that the exchange rate bet Chinese and dollars is changing a lot everyday so i guess this is another factor to sell it for high price and cover the risk


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

mido said:


> Roadrover didnt say they sell one unit but they said they provide sample unit for 300$ but that is not wholesale that is for the dealers to check the quality
> ============
> 
> 
> ...


Can you send me the direct email of the person who you contacted at Road Rover. I do have a shop that can order the sample unit to check for quality.

I also believe that they copy for the firmware as they all have it at the same time.

Thanks


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

sherry
[email protected]


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Email sent to Sherry from the local shop asking about 1 unit to check for quality.

Hope to have an answer later tonight.

If by chance they will sell i unit, I'll have them place the order tomorrow.


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

i think there must be a way for them to check and make sure you really going to buy more otherwise anyone can make this trick


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

mido said:


> i think there must be a way for them to check and make sure you really going to buy more otherwise anyone can make this trick



Maybe not because the request is coming from the local car audio shop and their web site.


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

Good Luck - i hope it works


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Looks like I'll be passing on buying from Road Rover. Even though it will prob work, the other Chinese companies are only charging $60-$70 for USA shipping.

I am Jolie from Roadrover. Thank you for your interests in Roadrover Cruze. 

You know Sherry and I think you must know Roadrover is a leader in navigation field in China, in quality, service and in production capacity. In order to make the production efficiency highest, usually the minimum quantity is 20pcs each model. I heard you want to order 1pc, which may need very longer shipment. The price Roadrover offers is $410, IGO 8 north American map is $60, and the unit shipped to USA is $110. But first of all, we never sell Cruze in USA, so we are not sure if it can work well. Please know that. But it works well in Mexico and other many markets.


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

Bad news...
Anyway i found other dealers on Alibaba/express selling it for 390$+Shipping but Shipping was so high to Egypt plus i will need to pay tax and customs so i'm looking for someone local to sell it . about that it may not work in the USA , i think someone here already installed it, right ?

Roadrover two-din in-dash dvd player for chevrolet cruze - Detailed info for Roadrover two-din in-dash dvd player for chevrolet cruze,in-dash dvd player for chevrolet cruze,Roadrover two-din in-dash dvd player for chevrolet cruze,AG7032 on Alibaba.co


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

mido said:


> Bad news...
> Anyway i found other dealers on Alibaba/express selling it for 390$+Shipping but Shipping was so high to Egypt plus i will need to pay tax and customs so i'm looking for someone local to sell it . about that it may not work in the USA , i think someone here already installed it, right ?
> 
> Roadrover two-din in-dash dvd player for chevrolet cruze - Detailed info for Roadrover two-din in-dash dvd player for chevrolet cruze,in-dash dvd player for chevrolet cruze,Roadrover two-din in-dash dvd player for chevrolet cruze,AG7032 on Alibaba.co


Interesting and strange. This is the other company that I've been talking with and it's on the banner header..."Shenzhen Bonroad". They quoted me $380 plus $70 for shipping but the model number is AG7012. Your link shows a different model number and they say Road Rover.

I'll send them an email to try and get a price.


I went to email them and look at the email address. It's the same company that I've been talking with. *Jennie Jiang (Shenzhen Bonroad Technology Co., Ltd.)* 

Looks like they sell the Road Rover. But wonder why two different models.


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

Better catch them while they are online and chat with anyone to get more details. i think this is where the journey ends in our roadrover search-


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

mido said:


> Better catch them while they are online and chat with anyone to get more details. i think this is where the journey ends in our roadrover search-


I don't see a chat window on their web site. Can you show the link here?

China is 13 hours ahead of my time.

Might need to wait until later this evening as it's 5:21pm where I am right now.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Camcruse said:


> Interesting and strange. This is the other company that I've been talking with and it's on the banner header..."Shenzhen Bonroad". They quoted me $380 plus $70 for shipping but the model number is AG7012. Your link shows a different model number and they say Road Rover.
> 
> I'll send them an email to try and get a price.
> 
> ...



Purchase made for model AG7032.

Last time I bought a unit like this from China it was delivered within 3 days. Lets hope for the same here.

I'll let you know when received and hopefully a great report once installed.


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

Good news. How did you pay ? Paypal ?


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Total cost via paypal was $468. That also included their $18 fee that they get charged from paypal.


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

cool!
waiting to see some pics soon -


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

The package was shipped on Friday, 2/17 delivered today 2/21 via DHL. 

Hoping to have the shop install it on Saturday and once installed I'll give a review and will try to post some pictures.

They also included an external mic which is nice.

My original unit in my 09 Jetta TDI only had an internal one and it sucked, so I sold it (telling the buyer why) and bought another unit with the external mic which was great. 

So not sure how I'm going with this one, but will prob test it before closing up the dash.


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

Camcruse said:


> The package was shipped on Friday, 2/17 delivered today 2/21 via DHL.
> 
> Hoping to have the shop install it on Saturday and once installed I'll give a review and will try to post some pictures.
> 
> ...


Great News. Congrats - waiting now to see your review post then will order one for me
the package is good and quality is good and everything ? any remarks?


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

mido said:


> Great News. Congrats - waiting now to see your review post then will order one for me
> the package is good and quality is good and everything ? any remarks?


Quality looks good and was packed and shipped very securely.


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

Camcruse said:


> Quality looks good and was packed and shipped very securely.


So when will you install it?


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

mido said:


> So when will you install it?


Being installed Saturday morning.


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

Cool! waiting for the pics -


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

System installed on saturday and right not I'm having some problems. Part of the problems is that the shop said they needed to use the existing unit with the new unit. (old OEM unit is buried within the dash).So not sure if that's the case and I emailed the company....waiting to hear. This was def not a plug and play as other companies say their units are. With this unit the shop needed to pull the OEM cd player out and replace it with the road rover dvd player. Other companies I think give you a complete unit to make it plug and play. So the can-bus isn't working right. 


Having a hard time getting a gps signal as it comes and goes. Might need to relocate the sat antenna. That shouldn't be a big problem. The IGO8 software for the voice commands are very low. When I adjust it using the radio.steering wheel controls it does make it louder which is great, but now the radio is to loud. Again that might be a problem within the IGO8 .sys folder which I'm working on and asking others for help. 

Right at this moment very disasppointed in this unit and even after I did tons of research thought this was the right unit for my Cruze, but it might not be.

Hope China gets back to me with some answers soon. I did tell them that I knew of others who wanted to buy this unit, so maybe they will care and respond.

If you look at this unit it looks like they give you a complete package to where you replace the oem unit making it plug and play. But that might be because it's a different type of unit for the Cruze.






















http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chevrolet-Cruze-7-Car-iPod-GPS-Navigation-DVD-Player-w-DVB-T-Digital-TV-Monitor-/160734414646?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item256c848736

If you look at the case in my unit, it's only the dvd player making it much harder for the install. Meaning you need to take part the factory unit and replace the cd player for the dvd player. 

http://szanygo.en.alibaba.com/produ...ayer_for_Cruze_built_in_Gps_function_dvd.html

Even with the problems that I'm having if I can just get the nav voice loud enough to hear I can live with this unit. I would hate to have to pull this unit out and get another one (wife would kill me...LOL).


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

@ Camcruse, 

have you tried fiddling with the port and baud rate settings for your iGO8? 
maybe your settings are wrong which makes your signal intermittent?


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

I don't really get it. it is known that you need to remove the CD and install the DVD , Where is the new info here?
the screen doesn't work with the original CD. some are selling only the screen to use it with the original CD but i guess after long search roadrover was the best Chinese one and yesterday i have discovered that they copied their interface from the navtrack 1000$ unit -

check these links for the installation
Chevrolet Cruze Radio DVD GPS Navigation Installation Guide ( Mounting Instructions ) | OemCarGPS Blog
http://www.kovan.com.cn/Upload/Installation%20Instruction%20for%20Chevrolet%20Cruze.pdf
Cruze Car DVD Player GPS system install manual | Car DVD Player GPS Blog

Now im sad , was planing to order mine after confirming yours is working well
but it is the same cool interface , right ?


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

mido said:


> I don't really get it. it is known that you need to remove the CD and install the DVD , Where is the new info here?
> the screen doesn't work with the original CD. some are selling only the screen to use it with the original CD but i guess after long search roadrover was the best Chinese one and yesterday i have discovered that they copied their interface from the navtrack 1000$ unit -
> 
> check these links for the installation
> ...


I might need to relocate the antenna as Im getting a weak signal with port 1 baud 57600. 

I did look at your first link and yes it shows that you need to replace the factory cd player with their dvd player. Other companies give you a complete unit that you just swap out. 

I'm also having a problem getting the igo8 software set up but that's not part of the new units problem as it's software related with IGO8.

Not sure if this is correct but because of the fatcory unit still being part of the system,I'm getting one screen overlapping another. I'll try to get some pics of it later today.

One problem I see is that the unit isn't dual zone. But I can live with that. 

The company did email me back and we're trying to see what's going on.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm posting one of the problems and that's why I don't think the guy did a correct install with leaving in the existing monitor(claims he needed to otherwise the system would not work).

With the bluetooth screen on...I can dial out using the touch screen...BUT...if I hit the steering wheel button the existing bluetooth info overlaps the new screen. Can bus not working if hooked up properly.

The first pic is the road rover system with the existing system radio on top (which I think might be correct). But other pics I've seen of the road rover do look different. 

2nd pic is when I hit the touch screen for the bluetooth via menu.

3rd pic is when I hit the steering wheel phone button (the factory bluetooth pops up).


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

I looked at all three installation procedures and I'm positive he installed it like this because he needed to use the factory monitor and placed it within the dash out of the way. The wiring still might not be right.

Chevrolet Cruze Radio DVD GPS Navigation Installation Guide ( Mounting Instructions ) | OemCarGPS Blog


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

On my Cruze, the factory monitor is also tucked hidden under the dash near the pedals, so I think that part is correct.

As for the BT interface overlapping, I cant comment on that part as I don't have control buttons on my steering wheel. 

The only time that i've experienced overlapping in the display was when I tried to open a copy of the bluetooth.exe file which I copied from the nav systems' system folder onto a flashdrive. 

Anyways, maybe its a configuration conflict of some sort? I see a Config.ini file in the D2280 folder in the Nav system's root. That folder contains all the files related to the GUI and also contains applications like bluetooth, phone, radio, ipod, dvd player, and mp3 player.

Dunno if this is of any help, but here's what's in that config file. 



> skin_count= int,3
> skin1_chinese_name= string,"ÇàÉ«"
> skin1_english_name= string,"Cyan"
> skin1_path= string,"Skins\Glow_cyan"
> ...


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

phantom said:


> On my Cruze, the factory monitor is also tucked hidden under the dash near the pedals, so I think that part is correct.
> 
> As for the BT interface overlapping, I cant comment on that part as I don't have control buttons on my steering wheel.
> 
> ...


Good to know that the factory monitor still needs to be hooked up to the system. 

Unfort, it's the factory settings that somehow need to be deleted and I don't think that can be done, unless it is a wiring problem.

I might bring the car into another shop on Saturday, give him the instructions and see if he's willing to pull it apart to check it out.

Thanks


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Respond I received from China. The black font is my comments, red is their response and blue is my comments back to them.

Dear Mark.

Thank you for your kind information with detail. the detail information as follows:


1) Yes, the unit is 4 line -- the modal is correct..That is good to know.

2) GPS signal is weak. Did auto detect and it came up with port 1 baud 57600. Might need to move sat antenna to another location. Are there standard port/baud for certain parts of the world?
---the port baud is auto search the signal according to the igo 8 gps system. if the signal is too weak. please try move the gps antenna up to the car. look whether is better..I'll try to move the antenna to another location ASAP.

3) Is this unit dual zone? Meaning I can hear radio and gps at same time? Unfort, right now the gps voice cuts out the radio voice and it's very low. Yes, the master volume is turned all the way to the right.----yes this is dual zone. hear radio and gps can be working same time. only not PIP function( watching tv not gps) you mean the gps voice cut off the radio volume, that is no voice or only lower? i think that is gps probles take. The gps voice which is very low also cuts off the radio volume. That's why I thought it wasn't dual zone. It could be the IGO8 software and will need to try another one, but it might not be for a few days. Someone else said that the speaker wires might not be hooked up correctly, so will need to look at that also. Hopefully on Saturday.

Did the shop need to keep the factory unit hooked up with your unit? Otherwise they said it would not work. Is this true? I'm asking because they also had to replace the factory cd player with your dvd player.
our unit built in cd funtion so should replace original cd function..Someone also said that factory monitor also needs to remain part of the system. But I don't understand why the can-bus isn't working properly. As you can see in the picture I sent you the factory bluetooth overlaps your system bluetooth screen.
 
I was under the impression that your unit was plug and play, which it is not.--yes plug in and play. we resell more to Italy no the problems took. i think maybe the country connector is differnent. you know the roadrover. so maybe you know roadrover most all connectors design for matching the original connector. So could you send me your original connector to me double check ? I'm trying to find out if my guy used the original connector and threw it away...hope not.​Thanks for getting back to me and will keep you up to date.


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

****! How come you need to keep the original screen! Where to hide it ...i dont think that you will reach anything with their support so you might need to check how the navtrack unit works as roadrover is a copy from this one i guess


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

mido said:


> ****! How come you need to keep the original screen! Where to hide it ...i dont think that you will reach anything with their support so you might need to check how the navtrack unit works as roadrover is a copy from this one i guess


Read the instructions with pics from the first link you posted. It shows the original monitor still part of the new system and placed within the dash on the lower left side near the passenger foot well.

Part of my problem might be because I have Onstar/bluetooth as part of the GM new car package. OnStar.com - onstar.com and I can't override or delete it.

I was able to fix my sat antenna poor or non-existent signal as I relocated the antenna from within the dash to the top of the dash and got an immediate strong signal.

In regard to the bluetooth, I came to a conclusion after stopping by another shop to ask them for advice. They won't even consider looking at it since it's an aftermarket chinese unit.

The factory bluetooth still works with the steering wheel controls. This just means that I won't be able to use the newer bluetooth system screen. The voices calling in on the factory bluetooth are loud enough while on the newer system is very low. Don't know why, but unless I can get someone to look at the wiring, it's not going change.

The nav voices are also now a little louder (maybe the stronger sat signal did it). So now I have a system that's not working as a truly wanted it to work, but it is working.

BTW...When I was first looking at this unit I contacted Road Rover and they weren't even sure if the unit would work properly in the USA. Maybe has something to do with the GM Onstar. But I took the chance. 

Not sure if you're interested in buying the Road Rover, but the sales rep from China said that they sell alot of these to Italy with no problems and they are plug and play. Maybe the Italian version of the Cruze is wired differently and there's is plug and play. Unfort mine wasn't. 

Please let me know if you do decide to buy it. I would be really curious if your install/working goes better than mine.


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

to be honest i didn't read the details maybe i came across that part but didn't understand it .
Will defiantly buy it but still trying to find the cheapest way.
My car has only volume controls and only 2 lines display and no USB,BT,Auto AC...etc . So i don't have anything already to make any conflicts 
and mine is Korean so maybe things will be easier

What about the sound quality is it same or worse ?..maybe better too ?
For the sound of the voice navigation this has nothing to do with the signal it is the internal programming to adjust the sound level while two sources are playing
i remember when i was using the iphone with my pioneer device the voice navigation was low if im playing music as the voice navigation works in the background but when no music it was good.i think this was in the iphone not the pioneer


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

I don't know if this was shown earlier but eBay sells this mount for your green screen 
About Finishes Front Fascia 5p For 08 09 10 11 Chevy Cruze | eBay


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

mido said:


> to be honest i didn't read the details maybe i came across that part but didn't understand it .
> Will defiantly buy it but still trying to find the cheapest way.
> My car has only volume controls and only 2 lines display and no USB,BT,Auto AC...etc . So i don't have anything already to make any conflicts
> and mine is Korean so maybe things will be easier
> ...


To me the sound quality is the same. Unfort very disappointed that I can't use the full features of this unit and that was the reason why I went with the Road Rover Model. 

I'm going to try a newer verison of IGO8. The programmer claims that the voices are louder in his software package.


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

mido said:


> My car has only volume controls and only 2 lines display and no USB,BT,Auto AC...etc . So i don't have anything already to make any conflicts
> and mine is Korean so maybe things will be easier


Our cars are basically the same - two line display, no BT, etc but that was before the free Nav System was installed by the dealer. Mine came from the Korean Assembly plant too.  


OT: @mido : do you have fog lamps installed? I want to order the foglamp kit from GM parts direct, however, am a little unsure about the fitment on my Cruze. am from the Philippines, btw. 


Cheers!


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

phantom said:


> Our cars are basically the same - two line display, no BT, etc but that was before the free Nav System was installed by the dealer. Mine came from the Korean Assembly plant too.
> 
> 
> OT: @mido : do you have fog lamps installed? I want to order the foglamp kit from GM parts direct, however, am a little unsure about the fitment on my Cruze. am from the Philippines, btw.
> ...


Yes , I do have the fog light and 2 airbags but no button for the passenger airbag.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Mido,

Been in contact with China and that model might not be truly compatible with the USA Cruze with GM Onstar.

Therefore, if they won't let me return it, I might be willing to sell it for a good price. I'm waiting to hear from another company and prob won't know anything until Monday-Tuesday. 

Let me know if you're interested?


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

Camcruse said:


> Hi Mido,
> 
> Been in contact with China and that model might not be truly compatible with the USA Cruze with GM Onstar.
> 
> ...


That would be interesting but i dont know how can i pay you as i dont have Paypal ? and will you be able to ask the seller to send you the software for the 2 line display radio?


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

mido said:


> That would be interesting but i dont know how can i pay you as i dont have Paypal ? and will you be able to ask the seller to send you the software for the 2 line display radio?


We could always work around paypal, but unfort not the 2 line software. I think it's built into the system and mine is the 4 line. 

To bad.


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

Camcruse said:


> We could always work around paypal, but unfort not the 2 line software. I think it's built into the system and mine is the 4 line.
> 
> To bad.


No it is not built in... They can supply the software for the 2 lines too but i dont know if they will do it for free or not this should be simple to upload to the unit ...anyway keep me on your list incase you didnt find plug and play buyer 
For paypal i wish if there is any workaround??... I can't buy anything from ebay


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

mido said:


> No it is not built in... They can supply the software for the 2 lines too but i dont know if they will do it for free or not this should be simple to upload to the unit ...anyway keep me on your list incase you didnt find plug and play buyer
> For paypal i wish if there is any workaround??... I can't buy anything from ebay


Here's the response I received from OEMcargps.com. I questioned them regarding the main menu difference and they confirmed it's because of the GM OnStar. They're also going to get back to me why the overlapping bluetooth screen.
Hello Mark 

Thanks for your inquiry, 

1: we're aware of the interface difference, and yes you're right, the different design is because of the GM Onstar . 

2: Regarding the overlaping problem , I'll get back to you next monday on this. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


At this point it doesn't pay for me to buy the unit from OEMcargps.com as I would have the same problems. So I might have to live with what I have or sell my unit and buy a totally different model, but because of GMOnstar I might have the same problem with all units. Maybe the shop can somehow disconnect GMOn star.

We could always do a bank wire transfer if I do decide to sell it. I would also contact the seller to see if they could email the 2 line software and how it could be uploaded to the unit.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Very very interesting. I wonder if I disable Onstar would menu screens be like the web site and no overlapping on Onstar bluetooth screen?

Maybe even the steering wheels controls would now work properly with the new system.

Disabling Onstar - YouTube


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

No prob. Keep me updated . but the Chinese should find a fix for it , i don't think it is that complex.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Camcruse said:


> Very very interesting. I wonder if I disable Onstar would menu screens be like the web site and no overlapping on Onstar bluetooth screen?
> 
> Maybe even the steering wheels controls would now work properly with the new system.
> 
> Disabling Onstar - YouTube


Once Onstar was disable so was the car and it wouldn't start.


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

Ok , i had my 1st roadrover experience two days ago, the guy from roadrover came to egypt and supported the local dealer in their 1st installation ( on my poor car )
1- this is not a plug and play job...too many wiring and they had to look for one wire i think for the AUX or something
2- They disabled the AUX output bcz roadrover uses it so i no longer had AUX
3-The software for the unit was for the 4 lines display so all the control keys didn't work until the Chinese tech uploaded the software
4- this is a simple solution just biger display and added some options
they copy the info on the oem display to their new display ( that's why they need the oem display to stay plugged )
so RDS or any other thing remain the same this is just a new display.
They used the CD player and using the DVD is optional , i get to keep the OEM AMP which was better ( dont trust their DVD )

Bluetooth was working and radio ( didnt test the navigation anyway )

I found out that the unit is not roadrover latest one and this one didnt support my Iphone4 ( only bluetooth worked ) but nothing else so i refused to keep it and will wait for their new shippment to arrive

*Camcruse , Did you try Iphone4 with ur roadrover?*


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

mido, can you please elaborate what you mean that it doesn't support your iPhone4? 
Aside from the BT pairing with my iPhone4, the unit also detects it when I connect it 
using the provided iPod dock connector.


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

I pluged it but it didnt detect the iphone4 only ipod and 3GS detected
it was made feb 2011 and roadrover guy told me this is old hardware and their new one supports iphone4


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

mido said:


> Ok , i had my 1st roadrover experience two days ago, the guy from roadrover came to egypt and supported the local dealer in their 1st installation ( on my poor car )
> 1- this is not a plug and play job...too many wiring and they had to look for one wire i think for the AUX or something
> 2- They disabled the AUX output bcz roadrover uses it so i no longer had AUX
> 3-The software for the unit was for the 4 lines display so all the control keys didn't work until the Chinese tech uploaded the software
> ...


I have a Blackberry and no iPhone.

Sorry to hear about your problems. I thought that since you don't have Onstar it was be easier and true plug and play.

I also think that you should change out for the dvd player; otherwise you're never be able to watch them when you're parked.

There are other companies that have a complete unit where you don't need to swap out the dvd player. So I think they truly might be plug and play, but the
firmware isn't as nice as Roadrover.

Great for you that you have a Roadrover service tech. Makes it alot easier for you, even though it didn't work out.


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

This thread should be sticky , it has lots of good info


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

I just installed my 2nd roadrover unit and it works great , i kept the CD as i dont need DVD
Questions :
Is the unit has dimming ? I dont see it
Can i change contrast/brightness?
BT show the name of incoming caller? I can see contact list but i think didnt see name of caller , while i paired iphone but i thnk call came through phone not roadrover, i never used BT on my iphone before
how to see the windows OS? Last time the roadrover guy was showing the desktop while updating unit but i cant do it


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

Also is the album artwork appears on screen ?


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

mido said:


> I just installed my 2nd roadrover unit and it works great , i kept the CD as i dont need DVD
> Questions :
> Is the unit has dimming ? I dont see it
> Can i change contrast/brightness?
> ...


Hi Mido,

Not sure how to dim the unit. Checking the manual that came with it is also useless.

I uploaded my phone contacts (Blackberry) and when dialed from the touchpad it does say the name that I'm calling, but if I dial from the phone or redial from the phone, says unknown number. When I receive a call, it does show the incoming number. 


Did you need to keep your factory monitor as part of the system?

Road Rover ok'ed my returning the unit to them since I wasn't happy with it, but the other units they sell the menu looks cartoonish. So I'm keeping it.

Did you set up the navigation yet? I would also be interested to see if yours works as dual zone. When I'm running the nav software the voice cuts off the radio completely instead of cutting off the radio only in the front speakers while the radio plays in the rear speakers. That's dual zone.

When playing a CD it looks very different from the web site pics. Very basic with no names or songs and just tracks 1,2, and so on.

The whole system itself it's no where the way it showed on the web site, but I thought that could be because Road Rover claims that it might not work the same in a USA car.


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi cam,
didnt configure the nav yet . Will check tomorrow and tell u also will see about BT, Original monitor is kept
For contrast/brightness the guide says its configured wth the remote control but i didnt get any RC in the box 
off topic : tech told me u can play dvd while driving if u bypaased the wire coming from the hand break light for those who were asking in another thread


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

I think wht they mean with dual zone is that u can play music for example in front while if u have display in the head seat u can play dvd in the back


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

mido said:


> I think wht they mean with dual zone is that u can play music for example in front while if u have display in the head seat u can play dvd in the back


Dual zone is when the nav voice is on. It worked that way in my other car but a different unit.

No remote in my package also. I'll email the company to see what they say.


----------



## DCfromSTP (Mar 26, 2012)

I came across two units that might work for the cruze. I do not know much about audio equipment can anyone tell me about these Chevrolet Navigation System, Chevrolet DVD Player, Chevrolet DVD GPS its the 2nd and 3rd units that looks like what i would want.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

DCfromSTP said:


> I came across two units that might work for the cruze. I do not know much about audio equipment can anyone tell me about these Chevrolet Navigation System, Chevrolet DVD Player, Chevrolet DVD GPS its the 2nd and 3rd units that looks like what i would want.


3rd unit interface looks very cartoonish. I haven't seen the 2nd one in action but the firmware is different.


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

Roadrover confirmed same wht i said about dual zoneFor BT the names are there but when somone calls name dont appear


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

mido said:


> Roadrover confirmed same wht i said about dual zoneFor BT the names are there but when somone calls name dont appear


This is the unit with the screens we both thought we were going to get. And yes it might be that way with some cars, but not the Chevy Cruze. If the unit was truly a plug and play like my 09 Jetta TDI, I would have taken up their offer and returned it. But it's a frankenstein wiring under the dash.

newest chevrolet cruze car dvd gps radio dvd bluetooth tv function - Detailed info for newest chevrolet cruze car dvd gps radio dvd bluetooth tv function,chevrolet cruze car dvd with gps navigation,newest chevrolet cruze car dvd gps radio dvd bluetoo


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

Update : Bt works now correctly , not sure why it didnt work before
also to adjust back light , contrast ...etc go to AV and click on OSD on the top of the screen


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

mido said:


> Update : Bt works now correctly , not sure why it didnt work before
> also to adjust back light , contrast ...etc go to AV and click on OSD on the top of the screen


That workds, but there should be an easier way to dimm the screen at night when it's to bright. My older unit for my Jetta TDI had a hard button that you were able to hit to dimm the screen.

IMO Road Rover has a long way to go.

Mido, is your screen split like mine with the new monitor and factory unit? Looks sort of funny havign both screens showing on one.


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

Well , if i'm not using any function , i have it split but as my original screen is only 2 lines so it fits perfectly on the upper half of the roadrover screen and the bottom one has Nav , Music , BT , Menu buttons

I found that there is cyan color there and it matches the light of the dashboard which is great 

for the dimming , i think they can send update firmware to enable dimming function , check out with them as i will do so.

roadrover is reverse engineering from the navtrack which is 1000$ , agree that it is not pioneer or sony but do the job so far - and much better than all the Chinese in the market


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

mido said:


> Well , if i'm not using any function , i have it split but as my original screen is only 2 lines so it fits perfectly on the upper half of the roadrover screen and the bottom one has Nav , Music , BT , Menu buttons
> 
> I found that there is cyan color there and it matches the light of the dashboard which is great
> 
> ...


Is this what yours looks like? If yours has 4 different buttons I wonder if I can change mine via software?


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

Camcruse said:


> Is this what yours looks like? If yours has 4 different buttons I wonder if I can change mine via software?


mine is a two liner, same as mido's. 

Been trying to figure out how to change the main buttons on the home screen for weeks now. 
Basically, I want to change the "Music" button to "iPod" and the "DVD" to "Phone". Changing the icons is easy, but to change function when a button is pressed, I haven't got a clue.

*****************
slight OT:

@ Camcruse

if you can access the factory screen on your cruze, can you please write down the part number for me, or just take a picture of the sticker label on the back and post it here? I want a 4 line display, will check if its possible to swap/upgrade my 2 liner to a 4 liner.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

phantom said:


> mine is a two liner, same as mido's.
> 
> Been trying to figure out how to change the main buttons on the home screen for weeks now.
> Basically, I want to change the "Music" button to "iPod" and the "DVD" to "Phone". Changing the icons is easy, but to change function when a button is pressed, I haven't got a clue.
> ...


The shop that did the install buried the OEM monitor inside the dash. Not sure how to get to it.

I did email the company that I bought the unit from and asked them how to change the on screen buttons to something else


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

This is what our screens should look like. not even close except for the bluetooth screen.

Roadrover Technology|Car GPS Navigation System Expert


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

Instead of DVD button i have bluetooth but maybe bcz i didnt install the dvd
we can change the function and image if we have access to software code or u can rename the exe file tht the app calls

You cant replace 2line with 4line as software is different


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

Camcruse said:


> This is what our screens should look like. not even close except for the bluetooth screen.
> 
> Roadrover Technology|Car GPS Navigation System Expert


 This one is generic for cars with no screens but for ours they cant bypass original screen so they just try to give u another monitor with same info original screen plus some functions


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

mido said:


> This one is generic for cars with no screens but for ours they cant bypass original screen so they just try to give u another monitor with same info original screen plus some functions


Then they shouldn't be selling this unit for the Cruze with the screens as shown.


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

Agreed


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

I tred to update the maps yesterday and found out that the navigation software is a demo version !!!!


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

mido said:


> I tred to update the maps yesterday and found out that the navigation software is a demo version !!!!


That's what they normally send.

Go to NaviTotal.com for help on getting what you need.


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks will check it out


----------



## eastexasoutdoors (Apr 16, 2012)

I want a nav system for my car, but I dont know where to start.


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

Start from this thread , i think it has all the info u need and many types of Chinese units


----------



## eastexasoutdoors (Apr 16, 2012)

From what I have read, everyone of them has some kind of problem.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Not so much a problem as a difference.

For some reason and we don't know why the Cruze requires the factory screen to remain part of the system. (They bury it within the bottom part of the dash), and because of this the screens are different.

As an example here's my main screen (pic #1) and Mido's main screen (pic #2). Both of ours are a little different because he didn't install the dvd player. Both of our units are Road Rover's

Here's the install from another company, but you still need to keep the factory screen as part of the system.

Chevrolet Cruze Radio DVD GPS Navigation Installation Guide ( Mounting Instructions ) | OemCarGPS Blog

Even other companies I've contacted say the same..factory screen to remain part of the system.

Plus because of this unlike other cars, the units for the Cruze are not plug and play and require more knowledge of the install. Since the system now has two screens sometimes they overlap (pic#3). Because of this I just decided it was easier and clearer to use the factory bluetooth. 

When I had a 09 Jetta TDI and bought an aftermarket unit, that one was truly plug and play and didn't require the factory screen to remain part of the system.

I know this doesn't sound encouraging, but I still think it's worth it as these units run IGO8 or Primo which IMO is the best on the market.

Guess Cruzes are special.


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

eastexasoutdoors said:


> From what I have read, everyone of them has some kind of problem.


Correct  the only one with no problem is 1000$ , roadrover is copying from this one , so it is up to you to choose
JUNE PROMOTION: NavTrak GPS Navigation
NAVTRAK | Chevrolet Singapore
http://alpinemotors.sg/downloads/NavTrak/NavTrak_User_Manual.pdf


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

Camcruse said:


> As an example here's my main screen (pic #1) and Mido's main screen (pic #2). Both of ours are a little different because he didn't install the dvd player. Both of our units are Road Rover's


I have the same setup as Mido's, we both have the 2 line display, plus I have the DVD player installed on my roadrover. The main reason why your roadrover displays the information differently is because you have the 4 line display. The 4 liner, based from what I've gathered displays climate control info (ie. displays info when you change a/c settings), the 2 liner doesnt have this feature.


As for requiring the original screen to be tethered under the dash, one reason I can think of is that the screen is needed for the radio to function properly, without it, its either the radio wont work or some functionality will be lost.

Remember that thread where a member bought and installed a 4liner display to replace his 2 liner? His dealer told him that it cant be swapped because the car doesn't recognize the new screen? It seems that the carputer runs an inventory of parts installed and verifies thru serial numbers. If the numbers dont match, some functionality wont work. but then again, thats just how I seem to understand it. hehe

Anyways, just for the fun of it, I'll try to remove my original 2 liner display and see what happens. 




HTH


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

@ mido

I noticed on another thread with an image you posted that you have radio control buttons on the steering wheel, does that work well with your RoadRover unit? no issues encountered?











cheer!
phantom


----------



## brandonrabbitt (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi I also am interested in buying a GPS, DVD UNIT exc. For my Chevy cruze 2012 LT. 

Could anybody please send me a link to the RoadRunner system that would be best for my cruze?

Also with the instructions that would be best for my car


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

phantom said:


> @ mido
> 
> I noticed on another thread with an image you posted that you have radio control buttons on the steering wheel, does that work well with your RoadRover unit? no issues encountered?
> 
> ...


Yes all works well , just one thing when you click on mute , the screen displays mute for a few seconds then disappear ( cant remember if it was like that before or not ) so if u forgot tht u press on mute u will need to click to check that and it will show on the screen unmute

but so far everything works great and i got the new os version 1.42 which has the dimming working ( it didn't work before) and also has 3 levels equalizer 
i think this is the best option for the 2 lines display cars


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

was version 1.42 the original OS you had on the nav?
or did you update it to 1.42? if you updated it, can you send me the link where you got it from?
or just send me a copy of the file, please, if it isn't to much to ask. hehe


cheers!
phantom



Sent from my Autoguide iPad app


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

No i was on 1.37 and i got it from roadrover
Will send it to u when im on my pc but u need to make sure ur hardware is same as mine


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

mido said:


> No i was on 1.37 and i got it from roadrover
> Will send it to u when im on my pc but u need to make sure ur hardware is same as mine


Hey Mido....you holding out on me ole buddy?

What's this new feature you have with the dimming feature? 

Can this be used for the 4 line monitor?


----------



## mattail (Apr 13, 2012)

_To Camcruze and Mido
_ I have read the entire thread as i am also searching for a new sat nav system, and if i may sum up, the unit you ended up with is this the same as this one, right?
CHEVY CHEVROLET CRUZE Radio DVD GPS Navigation Stereo Headunit Autoradio CHEVROLET CRUZE CAR DVD GPS NAVIGATION [OCG-5062] - $618.00 : Oemcargps - Oem Fit Aftermarket Car GPS Navigation Headunit for All Car Make Wholesale.

I am from Denmark and my cruise is from 2010 (korean made) with the older sat nav model "CD500" system - through other threads i have learned that newer cruzes have the "DVD800" model installed, do you know what are the differences between them?

As i understand the units you've got do not work properly or are not plug and play as you hoped and as i don't want to fiddle with wires to much i was thinking to simply upgrade my currrent CD500 with the DVD800 but this would be a fallback solution and i'm really not sure if i would benefit from it at all.


----------



## brandonrabbitt (Jun 21, 2012)

So roadrover 2 line is good one to get? Could I get a link to which one that you guys bought.PLEASE


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

mido said:


> No i was on 1.37 and i got it from roadrover
> Will send it to u when im on my pc but u need to make sure ur hardware is same as mine


that would be great!  


cheers!


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

brandonrabbitt said:


> So roadrover 2 line is good one to get? Could I get a link to which one that you guys bought.PLEASE


The 2 line refers to the system that comes with the Cruze. The Cruzes in the USA should all be 4 line.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

mattail said:


> _To Camcruze and Mido
> _ I have read the entire thread as i am also searching for a new sat nav system, and if i may sum up, the unit you ended up with is this the same as this one, right?
> CHEVY CHEVROLET CRUZE Radio DVD GPS Navigation Stereo Headunit Autoradio CHEVROLET CRUZE CAR DVD GPS NAVIGATION [OCG-5062] - $618.00 : Oemcargps - Oem Fit Aftermarket Car GPS Navigation Headunit for All Car Make Wholesale.
> 
> ...


Unlike my Jetta TDI, the Cruzes aftermarket GPS is def NOT a plug and play system. You still need to keep the OEM monitor as part of the system.I did find one system that might be a great work around as it keeps the OEM and aftermarket system separate. But this one doesn't play dvd's (not sure how important that is)

OEM Upgrade Multimedia GPS Navigation System with Bluetooth for Chevrolet Cruze | eBay


----------



## bjballar41 (May 15, 2012)

so do they make a true plug and play yet or are they all needing some work arounds?


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

bjballar41 said:


> so do they make a true plug and play yet or are they all needing some work arounds?


From my knowledge and because you need to keep the OEM monitor as part of the system there is no true plug and play.

You don't need an electronics degree to install this, but unlike other cars (my Jetta TDI) which was a true plug and play the Cruze isn't.


----------



## bjballar41 (May 15, 2012)

would it be worth getting or waiting to see if they make one? and i didnt see but did anyone get onstar to work with it? and does the actual monitor stay in or what im a lil confused as to that i see the screen still pops up


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

bjballar41 said:


> would it be worth getting or waiting to see if they make one? and i didnt see but did anyone get onstar to work with it? and does the actual monitor stay in or what im a lil confused as to that i see the screen still pops up


Check out my post on page 10 (2/27/12) for pics. The first pic is how the system will look because of the OEM monitor neededing to remain part of the system. The other pics are overlaps of the OEM and aftermarket screens. Even with the problems I still think it's worth it because of the gps. You can also buy the system in my 4 dated today 8.37 and get the system which has the oem monitor in the cubby hole. You lose pretty much wasted space, but won't have the overlapping screen problems. I might have gone for that system if I only knew back then of how the system was going to work.


----------



## bjballar41 (May 15, 2012)

true i saw that after i posted i really like how they stick it up top. did u get onstar to work with urs i think u said u didnt.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

bjballar41 said:


> true i saw that after i posted i really like how they stick it up top. did u get onstar to work with urs i think u said u didnt.


Onstar did work with my system, but I didn't use it and let it expire after the free 3 months period.


----------



## bjballar41 (May 15, 2012)

ok we are debating if we are gonna keep onstar or not but thanks


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

bjballar41 said:


> ok we are debating if we are gonna keep onstar or not but thanks



The only thing Onstar will do for you once you have the built in GPS is call in, in case you get into an accident.


----------



## bjballar41 (May 15, 2012)

well we go through alot of dead spots to my gfs moms so it might be good to have just incase


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

bjballar41 said:


> well we go through alot of dead spots to my gfs moms so it might be good to have just incase


I would say not a problem with both units (aftermarket gps and Onstar) because they both run off sat's.


----------



## mattail (Apr 13, 2012)

Have any of you seen or installed this this one before? Seems to be OEM and plug and play.






More information here .


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

i think this is the 1000$ unit


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Very interesting.

I wonder if you need to keep the factory monitor as part of the system? Plus, I wonder if the nav voice (front speakers) and radio (back speakers) work at the same time?

Guess I'll email them and ask for a price and ask a few questions about it.


----------



## mattail (Apr 13, 2012)

Camcruse said:


> Very interesting.
> 
> I wonder if you need to keep the factory monitor as part of the system? Plus, I wonder if the nav voice (front speakers) and radio (back speakers) work at the same time?
> 
> Guess I'll email them and ask for a price and ask a few questions about it.


I've seen that the price is around a 1000 USD, just google "UNAVI-X1 " and if you do get some information from them please post them here.


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

@ mido, 

I finally updated my MCU version to 1.42.  

thanks for the update file.

as per observation, I think the sound quality improved when playing audio thru the iPod and mp3s from a usb drive. 
plus, the 7" display now syncs with the cluster when you turn up/down the brightness control via the exterior lamp switch. 

the only thing that I wish that was included in the nav "system settings" was the inclusion of the audio settings where you can adjust bass, mid, treble, balance, etc. 

although you can adjust these thru the stock radio buttons and via the DVD/TV/AV OSD menu, in my own personal opinion, it would have been perfect if it had its own menu in the nav system settings.

========================

now, to sum it all up, here are the features that was included/added on this version firmware : 

1. improved audio quality when playing audio thru USB and iPod.
2. screen brightness can now be toned up/down via the external lamp switch. 
3. DVD/TV/AV OSD menu now includes audio settings
4. Telephone volume can be adjusted thru #3 menu - not sure if t'was there before though. 


some features that I would like added to the display are as follows [forgive me as some of these may seem useless and senseless to some of you, but still, I want them! LoL]

1. working compass in the main screen - RAV4 roadrovers have these
2. speed display in the main screen - RAV4 roadrovers have these too. 
3. audio settings in settings menu - I think this is either firmware version dependent if not hardware. seen it on 2DINs for other vehicles
4. mkv support - wishful thinking as i think WinCE devices wont be able to read 'em ever. LoL
5. animated icons and menu background same as in the UNAVI systems. 
6. ability to customize the whole UI. - this is possible with roadrovers for Hyundai's specifically, IIRC, the Genesis fitted with roadrover 2DINs. however, based on what I understand, they run on a totally different software as the ones used on our Cruze, Toyota, and Mitsubishi.



cheers! 
phantom


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Mido and Phantom,

Was your MCU 1.42 update just for a 2 line system, or will it also work for a 4 line system?


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

@ Camcruse

as far as I know, you'd need a different version firmware update. although am not really sure about this as I am only basing my statement from the info I got from a russian cruze forum and other car forums that use roadrover 2DIN units which have differing or contrasting infos related to the question you have.

so just to be on the safe side, I'd say it won't work.

maybe we can ask mido to assist you on getting the right firmware update for your unit? for starters, all you need to give the roadrover guys is the OS and MCU version of your unit.


cheers!
phantom


Sent from my Autoguide iPad app


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

phantom said:


> @ Camcruse
> 
> as far as I know, you'd need a different version firmware update. although am not really sure about this as I am only basing my statement from the info I got from a russian cruze forum and other car forums that use roadrover 2DIN units which have differing or contrasting infos related to the question you have.
> 
> ...


I know the OS is WinCe6.0, But where would I find the MCU version?


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

mattail said:


> I've seen that the price is around a 1000 USD, just google "UNAVI-X1 " and if you do get some information from them please post them here.


Here's the reply I got from them and my follow up.
The Factory monitor is replaced with the Unavi monitor and it retains all factory features and info.
The system runs Speed Nav software but they are working on using IGO8 soon.

The system has its own Speaker for Nav audio but can be transmitted into car speakers through an AUX input.
Special at the moment, if you purchase the system from us we will include a Free backup camera.
Thank You,
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Thanks for getting back to me.

I've had other aftermarket units for my other cars and with those units it did play through the car speakers for the nav. The best part was that the nav voice would only come on in the front speakers while the radio still played in the rear speakers. In my current aftermarket unit for my Cruze, the nav voice cuts out the radio completely while it's talking and there's about a 7-10 second delay between the nav voice talking and getting back to the radio. This happens each time for a nav voice command and it really bothers me. 

That's why I was hoping that your unit works with the nav voice only in the front speakers while the radio still plays in the rear speakers. While I have no problem changing my unit again, I don't want to have to add a speaker just for the nav voice and not sure how it would work going through the aux for the speakers?

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

The answers directly through the company

Mark-

I’ll answer the quests as you formed them as it is easier so I don’t miss answering one of your questions.

1) Do you need to maintain the factory monitor as part of this system?
The factory monitor would be removed and replaced by our monitor as part of the install.
2) Does this system run IGO8 or Primo software?
Right now the software we are running is SpeedNavi but will be moving over to IGO Primo in the unspecified future as there was a snag that we came across when we were testing the software where there will be additional programming needed before we can fully integrate.
3) Does it have dual zone? Meaning when using the nav, will the nav voice come out of the front speakers while the radio is still playing in the rear speakers? Or does the nav voice cut out the radio completely and you only hear the nav voice in all speakers then it goes back to the radio until the next nav command?
There is not dual zone in the Unavi system. Our system uses an external speaker to be used when the factory radio is in use otherwise when the radio is in Aux mode it comes throught the cars speakers.

4) Can you tell me the price of this unit or do I need to contact a dealer in NJ if one exists here?
For this question I am going to forward this to the sales team so that it can be answered correctly.

Thank you for you inquiry and let me know if there is anything more that I can do to assist you. ~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

IMO, while this system does have some nice features, I don't believe it's worth the price at the present time for the following reasons:

1) Adding an external speaker is so last century. They need to get this to work with the factory system.
2) At the present time one of the most popular GPS software in the world is IGO8 or Primo.They need to jump on this right a wway.
3) Because of the external speaker requirement, this system will not work like other aftermarket or factory systems using Dual Zone. 
4) For a price of $1100 it's way to expensive IMO to be considered for a replacement unit.


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

Camcruse said:


> I know the OS is WinCe6.0, But where would I find the MCU version?


yes, the main OS is WinCE 6, however, you'd need the OS version for the UI. 

tap on "Menu", then "Options", and tap on the "System" tab. 
you'd get to a screen like below where it states the OS and MCU version. 











cheers!
phantom


----------



## mattail (Apr 13, 2012)

Camcruse said:


> Here's the reply I got from them and my follow up.
> The Factory monitor is replaced with the Unavi monitor and it retains all factory features and info.
> The system runs Speed Nav software but they are working on using IGO8 soon.
> 
> ...


I agree with you for that price i would at least expect dual zone. IGO8 is nice even if it is not a must have for me but again for that price i would have expect it.

Which system would you recommend if you had to?


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

mattail said:


> I agree with you for that price i would at least expect dual zone. IGO8 is nice even if it is not a must have for me but again for that price i would have expect it.
> 
> Which system would you recommend if you had to?


That's a real tough question at this present. From my research almost every aftermarket unit from China needs to keep he OEM monitor as part of the system (something they don't tell you) which means the screens that they show you online aren't accurate ie: Road Rover. 

There was one company that keep the factory monitor part of the system, but maintained it in the cubby hole on the dash. So the newer system didn't have a split window, or so they claimed.

Guess if I really knew all this I prob would have bought the factory nav system for $1000 when I bought my car as long as it could run IGO8 (which I'm not sure).

The big problem with mine is I hate the way the nav voice cuts out the radio completely when talking. 

I would still consider changing my aftermarket system if I could find one that would work the way other aftermarket units work/including factory nav systems. With the nav voice only cuts out the radio voice in the front speakers, while still playing in the rear speakers.

I'll look around and see what I can find.


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

Camcruse said:


> Mido and Phantom,
> 
> Was your MCU 1.42 update just for a 2 line system, or will it also work for a 4 line system?


Sorry to disappoint you man but the file is for the 2 lines only 
if you put it in yours u will face display issues and also the keypad may not work. i know bcz i had the software for the 4 lines display 1st and the keypad was not working


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

phantom said:


> @ mido,
> 
> I finally updated my MCU version to 1.42.
> 
> ...


Congrats man - i was worried that it may crash it
for 6 , you can change the UI if you have some free time and photoshop you can do whatever you wan and rename it with same file name and put it in same folder
if you check the drives you will find one folder which has all the files for the UI


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

mido said:


> Sorry to disappoint you man but the file is for the 2 lines only
> if you put it in yours u will face display issues and also the keypad may not work. *i know bcz i had the software for the 4 lines display 1st and the keypad was not working*


Hi Mido, 

Do you still have the software for the 4 line system?


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

No I neer had it. It was there when they were installing the unit but th replaced it with the one for the 2 lines

Why dont you drop them email asking for updated software ? And send snapshot for your version


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

mido said:


> No I neer had it. It was there when they were installing the unit but th replaced it with the one for the 2 lines
> 
> Why dont you drop them email asking for updated software ? And send snapshot for your version


Do you have their direct email?


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

mido said:


> Congrats man - i was worried that it may crash it
> for 6 , you can change the UI if you have some free time and photoshop you can do whatever you wan and rename it with same file name and put it in same folder
> if you check the drives you will find one folder which has all the files for the UI



thanks again. 

as for # 6, you are only limited to creating a different icon but you can't change the whole layout, as in adding new application icons in the main screen or even move the icon. 

I recently DL'd a copy of a UI for a different vehicle. In this UI, you can change the arrangement of the icons and even add new applications to the screen without messing around with the 2DIN's system files and folders.  cool, ei? 

Will test this and see if it will work with our Cruze.


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

@camcruse 

i use the mail in their web site

@phantom

dont forget to send me the files if it worked


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

@ mido,

will sure do. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

mido said:


> @camcruse
> 
> i use the mail in their web site
> 
> ...


I emailed Maria at Road Rover, but she's terrible in getting back to people.


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

Camcruse said:


> I emailed Maria at Road Rover, but she's terrible in getting back to people.


Yes but sometimes i give them a call from the office  they dont speak english well but at least i ask them to reply to my mails


----------



## bjballar41 (May 15, 2012)

i just wanna say all these different units start to get confusing


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

bjballar41 said:


> i just wanna say all these different units start to get confusing


Yep... I get a huge headache after reading the various threads on the subject trying to get the scoop on the best possible unit, but then none of them seem worth the $300-$500 on top of the DIY installation yet to be done. I end up just tabling the thought of a Infotainment upgrade.


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

It really depends on you currently have now..i had almost nothing before installing the aftermarket one


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## bjballar41 (May 15, 2012)

well i have the the matrix style and id be happy just having bluetooth touch screen to show artist and all still works with usb hook up nav would be a plus


----------



## cruzefans (Jul 16, 2012)

I am looking for a aftermarket navi system for my Cruze too. Checked all the post and found there were many choices


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

cruzefans said:


> I am looking for a aftermarket navi system for my Cruze too. Checked all the post and found there were many choices


Yes there are many choices. If you found one that you like let us know and we can chime in about it.


----------



## bjballar41 (May 15, 2012)

i keep looking at these and its starting seem like less of a headache and spend the extra and just get parts to put together a stock nav seems like the only way to get all the things i really want.


----------



## Kinmartin0789 (Feb 18, 2011)

bjballar41 said:


> i keep looking at these and its starting seem like less of a headache and spend the extra and just get parts to put together a stock nav seems like the only way to get all the things i really want.


I'd much prefer to add a stock one, let me know if you do i'd like to do it as well.


----------



## bjballar41 (May 15, 2012)

Probably gonna end up doing that got all the part numbers and all just gotta save


----------



## Kinmartin0789 (Feb 18, 2011)

bjballar41 said:


> Probably gonna end up doing that got all the part numbers and all just gotta save



can you share them? id really like to do this!


----------



## Rockerxink820 (Aug 8, 2011)

Jensen VM9424 6.2" In-Dash Double Din Monitor,Navigation System, DVD Receiver | eBay

What about this one... i mean with a few extra things you can keep your xm and that was one of the things i was looking at wanting to keep


----------



## Kinmartin0789 (Feb 18, 2011)

Rockerxink820 said:


> Jensen VM9424 6.2" In-Dash Double Din Monitor,Navigation System, DVD Receiver | eBay
> 
> What about this one... i mean with a few extra things you can keep your xm and that was one of the things i was looking at wanting to keep


im sure its a fine system but it will never look as clean as stock will. i have seen some systems on here that i think look horrible but thats my opinion.


----------



## bjballar41 (May 15, 2012)

Ya I'm right now but in about an hour or so I will


----------



## bjballar41 (May 15, 2012)

At work*


----------



## bjballar41 (May 15, 2012)

from what we could find out there was 4 things. ive been looking at gmparts direct and according to them there is one more some kinda of cord to the antenna here are the numbers i have so far

display 20939143

bezel 95216932
radio 22879332
antenna 22783398

on gmpartsdirect there is 3 different radios i believe but the dealer only had one number for it. i feel like there should be more tho than just 4 or 5 parts.

does anyone know if these have mylink or gonna have mylink like an update?


----------



## siskue2005 (Feb 24, 2011)

what do you guys think of this system?
this is by far the cheapest i can find out there
Free shipping in dash CAR DVD Player with GPS 7083 CHEVROLET CRUZE A5 System 7" TFT 800x480 GPS+DVD/VCD/CD/CD R Russia Language-in Car DVD from Automobiles & Motorcycles on Aliexpress.com


----------



## nosidefcp (Dec 24, 2010)

for me the best system regarding support and utilities in the system, is the one ive bought from a european store. when ive bought it, it didnt show the outside temp because of the canbus decoder. after a while they updated the system with a new firmware and new canbus decoder and i sent them the system and they updated it for me.

it has wince 6, bluetooth, usb, sd card, ipod, tdt...etc etc. and i replaced some of the gps systems in it and now i have with fully updated maps, garmin, tomtom, igo 8, igo primo, sygic and navigon


----------



## mattail (Apr 13, 2012)

nosidefcp said:


> for me the best system regarding support and utilities in the system, is the one ive bought from a european store. when ive bought it, it didnt show the outside temp because of the canbus decoder. after a while they updated the system with a new firmware and new canbus decoder and i sent them the system and they updated it for me.
> 
> it has wince 6, bluetooth, usb, sd card, ipod, tdt...etc etc. and i replaced some of the gps systems in it and now i have with fully updated maps, garmin, tomtom, igo 8, igo primo, sygic and navigon


Which system is that - do you have a link to more information?


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

nosidefcp said:


> garmin, tomtom, igo 8, igo primo, sygic and navigon


I also have those GPS apps on my Roadrover except for Tomtom.


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

by the way...is there any way to add app for GPS Tracker ?


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

siskue2005 said:


> what do you guys think of this system?
> this is by far the cheapest i can find out there
> Free shipping in dash CAR DVD Player with GPS 7083 CHEVROLET CRUZE A5 System 7" TFT 800x480 GPS+DVD/VCD/CD/CD R Russia Language-in Car DVD from Automobiles & Motorcycles on Aliexpress.com



First, don't go buy the cheapest unit. Quality matters.

Second, please ask this company if the OEM monitor needs to be remain as part of the system. If it does then the screens as they appear on the web site will not be the same in the Cruze.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

phantom said:


> I also have those GPS apps on my Roadrover except for Tomtom.


Did you need to keep the OEM monitor as part of your system with the Road Rover unit?


----------



## Kingissa (Mar 23, 2011)

I hope it's possible to get the mylink Infotainment system from the 2013 Cruze because if you can I am definitely going to get it when it comes out 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Kingissa said:


> I hope it's possible to get the mylink Infotainment system from the 2013 Cruze because if you can I am definitely going to get it when it comes out
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using AutoGuide.Com Free App


Mylink from dealer will be very expensive as an afteramarket item and with that said prob very difficult to install in a pre 2013 due to wiring. 

Of course if it's truly a touch screen then not that hard.


----------



## siskue2005 (Feb 24, 2011)

Camcruse said:


> First, don't go buy the cheapest unit. Quality matters.
> 
> Second, please ask this company if the OEM monitor needs to be remain as part of the system. If it does then the screens as they appear on the web site will not be the same in the Cruze.


thanks mate, i will enquire and post the details here


----------



## siskue2005 (Feb 24, 2011)

@ camcruze >> here is the system i posted in the last page
















I comes with an extra bazel on top to put the OEM screen
here is the ebay link 
Upgrade Multimedia GPS Navigation System with Bluetooth for Chevrolet Cruze | eBay
here is aliexpress link
The OEM Upgrade Multimedia Navigation System with 7-Inch TFT-LCD Touchscreen Monitor and Bluetooth for Chevrolet Cruze


is it a problem to have the two screens separate guys?
please give feedback
thank you


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

From my knowledge the way the Cruze is built you need both systems. This one separates the units which means the screens "might" be accurate as shown. Otherwise they'll be split when having the radio channels displayed. You can see my pics in previous posts how mine are. The GPS screen would be full screen. I would still consider this unit to replace mine. The big problem with mine is that when the nav voices speaks it cuts the radio out completely. It should cut out the music in the front speakers while the music still plays in the rear. My system has like a 5-10 second delay going from nav to radio and it really bugs me.

This unit might be the one that works properly.


----------



## siskue2005 (Feb 24, 2011)

moreover this unit is cheaper because they dont have DVD player, it keeps the orginal cd player and just puts an extra screen with GPS , USB etc etc...and the orginal screen on top
this is exactly what i was looking for.
Guys do you think the orginal functions work properly?


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

siskue2005 said:


> moreover this unit is cheaper because they dont have DVD player, it keeps the orginal cd player and just puts an extra screen with GPS , USB etc etc...and the orginal screen on top
> this is exactly what i was looking for.
> Guys do you think the orginal functions work properly?


My unit does have the dvd player and you know what....big waste of money. Besides being illegal to drive with a movie on while the car is in motion, it's like an option that's cool until you have it.

I also think the OEM steering wheel controls should be ok. I use my steering wheel controls from radio volume and bluetooth. Do they have a youtude video of the unit in action? 

As long as you like the firmware (screens) and won't have the cubby hole on top for junk then you're good to go.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Note: the steering wheel control function is only volume change left, no others after installing this headunit.

*Better get a clarification of this. Could mean that the bluetooth won't work with the steering wheel controls. Also the IGO8 maps you'll get for free are basic but don't worry about that. No iPod support. Not sure if that's important to you. It wasn't for me.


----------



## patatewz (Aug 18, 2012)

i have a lt without nav so i want knoe if i buy the oem nav on ebay, can i install it on my cruze or i dont have all the wiring needed in the car? thanks


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

patatewz said:


> i have a lt without nav so i want knoe if i buy the oem nav on ebay, can i install it on my cruze or i dont have all the wiring needed in the car? thanks


OEM nav would need wiring as well as a new face button face plate below the radio. You'd be better off going aftermarket.


----------



## nosidefcp (Dec 24, 2010)

mattail said:


> Which system is that - do you have a link to more information?


 pm sent


----------



## nosidefcp (Dec 24, 2010)

siskue2005 said:


> @ camcruze >> here is the system i posted in the last page
> 
> 
> 
> ...



im think in doing this mod in m cruze. i have a aftermarket nav system but i want to put oem screen at the top with the bezel. i have find one bezel like that at ebay. the thing is i want that only the temperature related settings are shown in the oem screen...for what i understand, in order to do this i have to disconect only the wire that provides temperature/ac related things to the aftermarket system and conect that wire to the oem screen. 

is this correct?

thanks


----------



## cremery (Aug 19, 2012)

Hey guys,

I'm new to this site. Have had my cruze (2011 LT Turbo) for a year wanting to put in an aftermarket gps and also connect a rear view camera. I have been noticing one thing in common in my search. Any of the dvd/gps units I find dont seem to have XM radio capabilities! This is kind of a killer for me though since I travel often. 

Now I have looked through most of this thread ... And 23 pages later I remember only parts. A couple of you mentioned the "Road Rover" does anyone know if this it compatible with XM ?

Also does the old screen ( i believe you guys have been calling it an "OEM") need to stay connected if i dont have onstar, bluetooth, or steering wheel controls? 

Thanks guys


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

Camcruse said:


> Did you need to keep the OEM monitor as part of your system with the Road Rover unit?


yes, its hidden under the dash.


----------



## nosidefcp (Dec 24, 2010)

anyone can help me out with my question in page 23?thanks


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

Would would anyone take risk with these unknown chinease units..we have the roadrover here 3 of us tried it and it is working ..unless these units are much cheaper


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

nosidefcp said:


> im think in doing this mod in m cruze. i have a aftermarket nav system but i want to put oem screen at the top with the bezel. i have find one bezel like that at ebay. the thing is i want that only the temperature related settings are shown in the oem screen...for what i understand, in order to do this i have to disconect only the wire that provides temperature/ac related things to the aftermarket system and conect that wire to the oem screen.
> 
> is this correct?
> 
> thanks


I don't think you will be able to do it..there is no specific wire even if you find the wire for the sensor...this is all software and codes and you can't edit it

to sum up how these stuff works ->ECU/Computer & steering controls->OEM Screeen
after you put the unit ECU/Controls -> OEM Screeen & Aftermarket Screen , the aftermarket one is just acting as a dummy display for the info on OEM Screen

You cant remove the OEM Screen as it is part of the check list that ECU checks for while loading


----------



## nosidefcp (Dec 24, 2010)

thankscurrent
ly i have removed my oem screen and h
ave everything working and showing just fine. but if put the oem screen at the top, with a bezel like the one in the picture, i am going to conect aftermarket along with oem screen in this case, for what you are saying...how will the oem screen and aftermarket screen be conected if systems are so diferent?i have the steering wheel controls working just fine with aftermarket system...


----------



## BruneiCruze (Aug 22, 2012)

hello,

i just got the Cruze ls, i love it so far but the infotainment system is not what I expected (a friend of mine got a Cruze couple of month ago during a promotion with bluetooth, usb, etc and I assumed mine will have the same).

now i am looking into changing the stock infotainment system.

Maybe someone could guide me to a system that is capable of the following:

+ able to use the steering wheel controls (i guess most systems can)
+ able to adjust the stock car system settings (cabin light timing, car lock behaviour) as it does now
+ add ability to connect my Iphone to listen music
+ able to use hand free for phone calls
+ bluetooth

I don't really need navi, dvd playback or any other gimmicks

Thank you very much for your help,...


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

nosidefcp said:


> thankscurrent
> ly i have removed my oem screen and h
> ave everything working and showing just fine. but if put the oem screen at the top, with a bezel like the one in the picture, i am going to conect aftermarket along with oem screen in this case, for what you are saying...how will the oem screen and aftermarket screen be conected if systems are so diferent?i have the steering wheel controls working just fine with aftermarket system...


Are you saying that you currently don't have the OEM monitor as part of the system?

If that's the case, what aftermarket system are you using (link please) and I would love to see pics of the unit and screens.

There are others hear who upgraded to an aftermarket system (including myself) and still need the OEM monitor as part of the system.

This should be very interesting.


----------



## nosidefcp (Dec 24, 2010)

im not sure if we are talking about the same thing but my oem screen is in a box at my garage. the only thing ive lost when installed the aftermarket system was that it didnt show the outside temperature but after an upgrade for the canbus decoder from the store ive bought it, it shoes everything. it also have some more options for the car settings, like switching off the horn when you close the doors, auto lock, etc etc etc


pics here


2DIN GPS Y TDT CHEVROLET CRUZE


----------



## cruze16ls (May 4, 2012)

can you explain the details of the BCM upgrade?


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

interesting indeed.


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

phantom said:


> interesting indeed.


the right word !


----------



## nosidefcp (Dec 24, 2010)

my aftermarket system, when i bought it, it contained all the car oem menus plus some more options, like auto door lock options, turn the horn off when you close doors, and more a bucnh of things. the other thing was that when you where interacting with the climatic settings of the car, it shoes everything like the oem, just not showing the outside temperature like the oem screen. this was because the canbus decoder atached to the aftermarket system, in his first version didnt have the capability to decode that information from the car. a few months later they launched some new plugs with can bus decoder, along with software update, and now it shows everything along with the outside temp...i dont need the stock screen for nothing...

this was the reason of my question, since i didnt make the software update yet, i would like to know if i can just conect the ac/temperature wire to the stock screen, because i have the stock plugs/canbus decoder in a box along with the stock screen. instead of making the software update with all the work off removing the system, i was thinking in buying the bezel in the previous page, so i can mount the oem stock screen in the upper dash, just to show the temperature settings...


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

Roadrover Chevrolet Cruze DVD Player w/ GPS Navigation System [Chevrolet Cruze] - $599.00 : Roadrover DVD GPS Navi Wholesale

Chevrolet Cruze

Aliexpress.com : Buy 2011 newest RoadRover brand car dvd player for Chevrolet cruze from Reliable car dvd player suppliers on ANYGO TECHNOLOGY CO LTD


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

nosidefcp said:


> im not sure if we are talking about the same thing but my oem screen is in a box at my garage. the only thing ive lost when installed the aftermarket system was that it didnt show the outside temperature but after an upgrade for the canbus decoder from the store ive bought it, it shoes everything. it also have some more options for the car settings, like switching off the horn when you close the doors, auto lock, etc etc etc
> 
> 
> pics here
> ...


I've seen this unit but didn't like the menu screen as it's to cartoonish. But very interesting that you don't need the OEM monitor as part of the system.



TechCruzer said:


> Roadrover Chevrolet Cruze DVD Player w/ GPS Navigation System [Chevrolet Cruze] - $599.00 : Roadrover DVD GPS Navi Wholesale
> 
> Chevrolet Cruze
> 
> Aliexpress.com : Buy 2011 newest RoadRover brand car dvd player for Chevrolet cruze from Reliable car dvd player suppliers on ANYGO TECHNOLOGY CO LTD


Road Rover is overpriced and the OEM monitor needs to remain as part of the system.


----------



## pedaltheglobe (Apr 5, 2012)

Can someone guide me to a unit that does all or most of the following
1. Retains Onstar
2. Retain SiriusXM
3. Steering wheel controls function properly
4. Bluetooth
5. Mounts in place of the original screen and still provides full functionality of climate control and all other options the original screen has(burying the original screen in the dash is okay.)


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

pedaltheglobe said:


> Can someone guide me to a unit that does all or most of the following
> 1. Retains Onstar
> 2. Retain SiriusXM
> 3. Steering wheel controls function properly
> ...


Welcome to our... perfect world (not). See the links I posted above to get you started in your research.


----------



## pedaltheglobe (Apr 5, 2012)

I think someone very knowledgeable on this issue should write a post that would perhaps become a sticky. I see similar questions have been asked hundreds of times regarding this, but no definitive answers. Using the search function a few times myself only lead to more confusion and questions. The threads regarding aftermarket systems, including this thread, are all over the place and seem to never answer the OP's original question. Perhaps something like a table of different aftermarket models and what they would include or exclude by going that route. 

Is it possible to put something like a Pioneer of Kenwood aftermarket unit non-specific to the Cruze where the infotainment center is now instead of mounting it where the radio buttons are? Then the bracket could be bought to relocate the infotainment center where the sunglass holder is on top of the dash?


----------



## patatewz (Aug 18, 2012)

same conclusion here.clear anwser not found!


----------



## CFUSION (Sep 24, 2012)

Just got a 2012 LT1. Wanted Navi but wanted 6spd manual more. Thinking about going with this unit. Anybody got this one yet?

Upgrade Multimedia GPS Navigation System with Bluetooth for Chevrolet Cruze | eBay


----------



## etac_owiec (Jun 26, 2011)

So, any of you can help me with this problem? I have no info about my clima control after changing display for aftermarket navi. Previously was 4 line display. Where I cna find update for software?


----------



## patatewz (Aug 18, 2012)

seen a good deal to me... try it and i will buy after you hehehehe


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

CFUSION said:


> Just got a 2012 LT1. Wanted Navi but wanted 6spd manual more. Thinking about going with this unit. Anybody got this one yet?
> 
> Upgrade Multimedia GPS Navigation System with Bluetooth for Chevrolet Cruze | eBay


No, but having only the volume function left on the steering wheel is deal breaker for me... gotta keep ALL of the steering wheel functions in my perfect system.


----------



## etac_owiec (Jun 26, 2011)

After night system start working perfectly. All infos are on display. Also I got new function of sun sensor, which now working as should work. Start lights when is dark.


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

etac_owiec said:


> After night system start working perfectly. All infos are on display. Also I got new function of sun sensor, which now working as should work. Start lights when is dark.


what brand and model AfterMarket Navi did you install and how did fix the issue about the info display? 

can you post pictures of your actual unit or a link where you bought it from?

sorry, dint actually understand your above post. hehe. 


cheers! 
phantom


----------



## CFUSION (Sep 24, 2012)

Well I installed this unit today.

The OEM Upgrade Multimedia Navigation System with 7-Inch TFT-LCD Touchscreen Monitor and Bluetooth for Chevrolet Cruze


Here is the breakdown.

The Good

1. Backup camera comes on anytime, like right when you turn the car on. INSTANT.
2. Screen is crystal clear, Hi Def and very nice.
3. Navigation software is top notch. Has speed limit of the street you are on next to your speed.
4. Playing MP3s works good. Not great though.
5. Graphics are excellent unlike the many cartoonish models.
6. You get to keep your factory XM and all your onstar goodies like phone etc.

Now for the problems.

1. It hijacks the usb input so you can't use your ipod anymore in the usb in the armrest.
2. They supply a cover to go over you old radio screen and its tinted. So it messes up the brightness. Its needed though because you get a massive reflection off the windshield at night.
3. The software keeps crashing. Do too many things at once... crash.
4. Takes 52 seconds to get to nav screen on boot.
5. The buttons on the base are crap and too big and block view of the screen. Stupid to put buttons there.
6. No way to get back to main menu from nav unless you press the stupid button or close navigation. Buttons are cheap and will break off eventually.
7. There is a problem where there are 2 places to set time and date. You set it in the software and you set it in the nav settings. The software this thing is running is crap. It is full of bugs so its basically running 2 operating systems, the main OS and the NAVIGATION OS. So when you set the navigation time it messes up the main OS time by 12hrs every time. This is a big problem because the backlight is set off the time of day so its night in the nav and day in the main OS. 

Trying to get a software update from the vendor. We shall see if it fixes anything. If not I don't know, I might get another unit. Anybody know if your unit shows the speed limit in your navi? This one does and I like that.

UPDATE: So I have been fiddling around with this unit all night and I found some workarounds. I kept getting a popup window in Chinese. I kept clicking the x and it kept coming back. I finally clicked a different menu button and then the x and now it has not come back. Don't know what it was because I don't speak china. The time and date difference is still a problem but there is a setting to go straight to NAVIGATION on boot so I bypass the main menu altogether. Fixes my problem as I don't need to use blutooth as its built into the car already. All I needed this for was nav and backup camera and even not working perfect it suites those needs. Just wish it didn't hijack the usb port. I was able to disconnect the usb port in the center console and plug the navi usb into it. Its in the kick panel on the right side of the shifter by the feet. Simple plug. Now I have usb for the navi in the armrest and it plays mp3 just fine, it just doesn't support ipod so I guess I'm screwed out of ipod functionality for good here. Oh well, I guess a usb stick full of mp3s will be fine. I'll post pics if anyone cares. This forum is kind of dead.


----------



## BruneiCruze (Aug 22, 2012)

It has been some time since the last post for this thread. Did anybody find "The" solution yet, found any aftermarket system that works well?

I did try the OEM route, but to difficult to find the parts and to expensive to take the risk of buying stuff that wont work.

At the moment I am looking at the below Navis, the sellers did reply to my questions but not complete yet.

7" GPS Navi with DVD Player iPod Bluetooth Radio for Chevrolet Cruze Daewoo | eBay
7" Car DVD Player with GPS for Chevrolet Cruze 2008 2011 with Canbus | eBay
Chevrolet Cruze 7 '' HD Car DVD Player GPS BT Radio iPod RDS TV Map Canbus | eBay
Car DVD Player Navigation System GPS Pip RDS Navi for Chevrolet Cruze 2008 2012 | eBay

Basically I dont want to loose any original functions (alarm / beep sounds, aux port in the armrest, temperature display, car setting, etc.) when installing the aftermarket system

I'll shall keep you updated when they answer all questions. The only thing I do not really like is the menus, it looks cheep.

Cheers


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Here's another one but untested. Rain from Bonroad contacted me about this and claims that they fixed the dual zone problem. This one also replaces the part of the dash below the unit. Cost is $480 plus shipping. I did ask him a few questions, ie: more pics and a video of the unit working.

Anyone care to be the first?


----------



## cruze16ls (May 4, 2012)

have you a link to the product please?


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

cruze16ls said:


> have you a link to the product please?


AG-3610 Chevrolet Cuze DVD & Navigator-Chevrolet Navi DVD-http://www.bonroad.com/
Bonroad Technology Co.Limited
http://www.bonroad.com/
Powerfull function:HD 800*480 pix digital screen /Virtual 6 disks CDC/DVD full
touch operation /video zoom in and out / i-pod/Bluetooth/EQMode. USB /Dual
Zone/SD/Navi/TV FM AM -RDS
*High defination digital LCD 7inch touch screen High-definition image, true-life
display in your car. Bright, clear and sharp
*Front buttons illuminated in light red color
*Magnify capability, stable music player
*Virtual CDC function- copy the date from CD or mp3 to virtual cdc model ,
capability for 5 disks (estimate 60 songs im mp3 format) simplified the cdc install
procedure save your cost on CD . Resolve the usual malfunction like reading stuck,
dust ,shockproof. occur on DVD loader
*High spec of DVD loader-DVD keyless touch screen operation, choose the song on
DVD menu directly Speed up the disk reading procedure.
*support DVD/VCD/CD/MP3/MPEG4/CD-R/WMA/JPEG
*Two SD card slot located in front panel
*Mini USB port located in front panel(designed for music&movie)
*Capable auto memory for USB.SD.CD after shut down
*Support video zoom in or zoom out through touch screen menu. start from 1to 4
times you can adjust
*4~5.1 channel audio output with BBE sound effect&compatible with external power
amplifer
*Built in amplifer 4*45watts output
*I-pod support-Operation i-pod directly with touch screen. It can play MP3/MP4
music picture&movie(i-pod port located at the rear of head unit)
*Built-in bluetooth support handsfree phone calls. bluetooth phone book(5 phone
mumber with person name storable) and bluetooth music player
*built in GPS Navigation system(windowCE) included gps antenna
*Built in Fm.Am with RDS(24 station)
*Built in analog tv tuner
**Support tpms input(Tir pressure monitoring system) optional
*Support parking sensor input optional
*Support backup camera input optional
*Original steering wheel controls compatible
*Built in Can-bus decoder
*support remote controls
*Accessory including head unit. power leads. AV cables. remote controller . gps
antenna .user manual USB extension wire i-pod dock


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm liking the price of the one CFusion posted but seems like its too buggy. But then again, I dont think doing too many things at once would be a problem. Reverse, Back up camera. Drive, Pandora. Navigation when needed. 
Keep up the updates CFusion.


----------



## brandonrabbitt (Jun 21, 2012)

So I was wondering since it has been a few months, has anyone found out which GPS system is the best out there right now?????

I know cfusion posted a while back about it, but just currious to see if anything new may have come out.


----------



## draiken (Sep 13, 2012)

Camcruse said:


> Here's another one but untested. Rain from Bonroad contacted me about this and claims that they fixed the dual zone problem. This one also replaces the part of the dash below the unit. Cost is $480 plus shipping. I did ask him a few questions, ie: more pics and a video of the unit working.
> 
> Anyone care to be the first?


 Hey Camcruse, havent been arount in a while, I just saw these pictures and found the brand has local presence in Mexico, but they don't offer the Cruze solution on the website, sent them an e-mail and am waiting for reply and quote. Will let you know how it goes


----------



## brandonrabbitt (Jun 21, 2012)

thank you draiken for letting us know about this. I hope to hear good results.


----------



## Christrit (Jun 23, 2012)

SO...... I have a question that I was unable to find an answer to...... I can get a factory navi unit from a wrecked Cruze, same year as mine. I asked my dealer about pulling that unit and putting into my Cruze that didnt come with navi. He said not to bother, it won't work in my car due to programming. Now, the dealer I spoke to, who I dont trust as far as I could throw them told me this. I haven't pursued any further lines of questioning to other dealers and thought I would bring thisto the people I DO trust more than a dealer.... YOU....Has anyone successfully done this switch with another factory Navi unit??I have looked at all the other options and read all the posts in this topic, I do want to keep all the same features including XM, Onstar, and the full stock functionality of thebuttons/ports/steering wheel/ and programming features for the vehicle.....


----------



## TFroehlichIII (Mar 15, 2013)

So can you watch a DVD or video for the passengers while driving down the road?


----------



## Christrit (Jun 23, 2012)

Stock or professionally installed systems are installed to not be able to do this.... There are ways around it,
but getting caught means big fines.... A screen playing a show/movie or whatever is not allowed to be visible by
the driver... And simply saying to Mr Officer "i wasnt watching it, it was my passengers only" will not fly.......




TFroehlichIII said:


> So can you watch a DVD or video for the passengers while driving down the road?


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

TFroehlichIII said:


> So can you watch a DVD or video for the passengers while driving down the road?


I have headrest monitors on mine, and when I play videos, I have the option for the main display to return to the home screen, while the video playback is displayed on the headrest monitors.


----------



## TFroehlichIII (Mar 15, 2013)

Christrit said:


> Stock or professionally installed systems are installed to not be able to do this.... There are ways around it,but getting caught means big fines.... A screen playing a show/movie or whatever is not allowed to be visible bythe driver... And simply saying to Mr Officer "i wasnt watching it, it was my passengers only" will not fly.......


I am installing this myself; How can it be bypassed? What does the process consist of? Thanks!


----------



## Christrit (Jun 23, 2012)

TFroehlichIII said:


> I am installing this myself; How can it be bypassed? What does the process consist of? Thanks!


Im not one to promote this, in order to help keep our roads safe. You will have to do your own research. Just remember the consequences could include your life.


----------



## TFroehlichIII (Mar 15, 2013)

Christrit said:


> Im not one to promote this, in order to help keep our roads safe. You will have to do your own research. Just remember the consequences could include your life.


I understand and respect that. I'll do my research.


----------



## Luisma21 (Jun 4, 2013)

Send me the MCU file please


----------



## MasonCaste (Feb 22, 2013)

Just wasted an hour of my life reading this entire thread and still have no better idea of finding an aftermarket NAV system. I have seen that several of the Chinese units have sold on ebay, but cannot find a review of the units other than "fast shipping" or "thanks". I think I'll get a $80 garmin and screw it into my dash with drywall screws. Kidding...wouldn't do that to the Cruze.


----------



## AbxDK (Sep 2, 2013)

Since my cruze 2014 LT 1.8 (Overseas) can't be equiped with MyLink, the salesman recommended me: http://www.roadrover.cn/e/products_view.php?id=155 

This one should have all the same features as mylink. It can also configure volume of different car sounds such as the horn and inside sounds from the dash. 

However, I have no idea how good it is, as I cant seem to find any videos or demo of the product. This one will cost me 1700 usd (things are generally more expensive in Denmark) 

If anyone knows this nav products, please let me know what you think. Nav/infotaintment system is veeery important for me. So I need the best of the best.  
Thx


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

